# archery shoes



## nockpoint

Do any shoe mfg. make archery shoes? I haven't seen any at the nike nor adidas websites.

Is there such a thing as archery shoes? If not, what are the best shoes to wear while doing target archery? I noticed some of the archers wearing everything from boots to sandals. I wear boots if the ground is wet & muddy and running shoes when its sunny & dry. Out of curiosity, what do others wear and why?

Thanks for your response.
:darkbeer:


----------



## spangler

nockpoint said:


> Do any shoe mfg. make archery shoes? I haven't seen any at the nike nor adidas websites.
> 
> Is there such a thing as archery shoes? If not, what are the best shoes to wear while doing target archery? I noticed some of the archers wearing everything from boots to sandals. I wear boots if the ground is wet & muddy and running shoes when its sunny & dry. Out of curiosity, what do others wear and why?
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> :darkbeer:


I wear samba classics by adidas. They are indoor soccer shoes and are super comfortable. Plus they have a flat sole.

Plus I use them for playing soccer in.

-Andrew


----------



## idrednek

i wear Hawthorn loggers. They give good support for target and hunting.


----------



## triskadecaepyon

For me any skateboarding shoe. Flat, wide, stable, and very comfortable. 

Anything that is flat will work for me usually (sandals, certain walking shoes, etc.) I've seen some archers wear pumas too. 

I think as long as you are used to using the footwear, that counts the most. Hell, I've seen one person at a tournament shooting in heels :/


----------



## Blackfletch

For some time I have been wearing golfing shoes. The ones without metal spikes. It allows me to keep my footing , look good and they are comfortable.


----------



## scrounger

Salomon heavy hikers: one needs them for 3D courses, some ranges, no need to worry about stepping on something sharp like a broken broadhead and the flat sole indeed is great for any footing. I use them even indoors as they breath very well.


----------



## mholz

triskadecaepyon said:


> For me any skateboarding shoe. Flat, wide, stable, and very comfortable.
> 
> These are my shoe of choice on the FITA field.
> 
> A good waterproof hiker for the 3-D and field range is a must.
> Make sure you break them in before you go out on the range.


----------



## FS560

It may be advisable to experiment with heel height a little. You may find that it will affect your stability at full draw under varying conditions and therefore your aiming.

For me, running or athletic type shoes are too flat and cause me to stand back on my heels too much while shooting, thereby eliminating some of the stability control normally provided by my toes.


----------



## Greg Bouras

Skateboarding Shoes? Think I will have to look into those. I really have not found a shoe beside bare foot or mocassins that gives me a good balance on the ball the foot without feeling like I am on an incline.


----------



## pbostrom

Barefoot!

nothing beats it when its raining on a muddy grass archery range, after 30 or so shots you will have some nice holes to stand in 

read something somewhere that some known shoe brand made an archery shoe


----------



## Brown Hornet

spangler said:


> I wear samba classics by adidas. They are indoor soccer shoes and are super comfortable. Plus they have a flat sole.
> 
> Plus I use them for playing soccer in.
> 
> -Andrew


I wear Adidas Campus.:wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

I wear reebok pumps.


----------



## Sleeping Robot

Supposedly, Kisik Lee recommends Adidas adiStar Shot Put Throwing Shoes.

I shoot field archery and wear Vasque hiking boots when I go out, or heavy walking shoes when I just shoot on our practice range.

Best regards,
Ron


----------



## dchan

We discussed this at the L3 coaches course. I think the concensus of most experts in shooting sports (guns and archery) are flat soles are best. (little or no ramp angle, heel or toe higher) Some arch support might be beneficial. Take it for what it's worth..

I do have to agree that 3d or field ranges pose a different problem. Traction and support are very important on a field range.

DC


----------



## limbwalker

> For me any skateboarding shoe. Flat, wide, stable, and very comfortable.


Correct. Especially so indoors on hard flooring.

As dumb as I think they look (and they do look dumb  ) the Vans I've shot in were really the most stable shooting shoe I've ever worn.

If it's a really important tournament, or at least important to me, I will be wearing a pair of Vans or their equivalent. 

If you ever see me shoot in anything else, it means I'm there to have fun.

When I was learning all this stuff, I took a lot of mental notes. One of those I distinctly remember was the image of Butch, Vic and Jason McK all wearing Vans at Louisville in early '04. I doubted that all three of them would just coincidentally choose the same type of shoe.

John.


----------



## skullerud

Interresting topic.
heard somethinga bout FITA making a regultaions for footwear worn at FITA-shoots. Havent found anything on the net about it, so maybe someone can verify this?


----------



## Greg Bouras

pbostrom said:


> Barefoot!
> 
> nothing beats it when its raining on a muddy grass archery range, after 30 or so shots you will have some nice holes to stand in
> 
> read something somewhere that some known shoe brand made an archery shoe


That's not the half of it. I share my Outdoor range with horses. Seriously, in socks indoors at home and moccasins indoors elsewhere. Outdoors in tennis shoes with arch supports for heel spurs. I just don’t feel stable in the shoes. I have looked up the track and field shoes recommended in TA a year or so ago, but the skate board shoes idea will probably get me to the shoe store to do some comparison. Someday.

Shopping has always been a difficult activity for me to get motivated to do. I don’t seem to have that difficulty with the Lancaster catalog though. Think we could get Rob to include a archery shoe line?


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo

I recently wrote an article on footwear for Archery Focus. The basic gist of the article is to find something that is stable, comfortable and safe. I wear Birkenstock shoes or raised clogs for indoors and Keen H2 sandals for outdoor. The Birks are stable and comfortable as are the Keens. The H2 model allows me to walk through water, or shoot in the rain, without any problems. I can just toss them in the laundry when I get home and they are just like new. The toe cap and lug sole makes them super safe.


----------



## itchyfinger

I'm a Puma fan myself....The speed cat is flat and comfy and well priced....For the nike you could go with the Nike Free. Either of these shoes will be the closest you can get to barefoot.


----------



## marianigp

*Boots For Rifle Shooters*

AHG Anschutz & Sauer make boots/shoes for Olympic style rifle shooters.
I don't own a pair but I'm considering Sauer's "Easy Style" shoe.
Here's a couple links for ya.

http://www.sauer-shootingsportswear.de/english/schuhe.htm
http://www.sauer-shootingsportswear.de/english/schuhe.htm


----------



## marty

I remember seeing footage of Geena Davis shooting. It was a promo on something like the Today, Show. She was dressed in a short skirt and heels that looked at least three inches high. (just a guess). She shot pretty well, I think.

Indoors and on the target range I find that I'm most comfortable with a slight heel. When I but on a pair of flat bottomed shoes I find that I rock forward and backward a little bit. If I notice that I am doing this it drives me crazy. If I don't notice it, I shoot pretty well.

Way back in 1960's and 1970's a lot of folks in Southern California shot target with golf shoes, sometimes with spikes depending on the ground stability.


----------



## Kickapoo

When I started, I used to shoot in Saucony Jazz, which were a 25 dollar pair of shoes that were really soft, light, and flat. That was my indoor shoe.

With the new season coming up, I have switched over to leather motorcycle (hog) boots. I had a pair in the closet and started wearing them and realized how firm they stand. They're warm and waterproof for outdoors and first and soft for indoors. Plus, they just look awesome.


----------



## Full metal jack

I wear a nike acg boot, outdoors and indoors.


----------



## strcpy

Has anyone ever tried those extra wide/flat shoes that indoor rifle shooters wear? Something like these??

Everyone has always looked funny at me when I ask, they usually have no idea what I am talking about or have never tried them. Kinda pricey just to try out, but I've always wondered. I never tried to shoot air rifle competatively enough to purchase those uniforms and even had I done so I would have outgrown them by the time I got into archery (I shot air rifle in my early teens and archery in my 30's - a 150+lbs of weight added in that time span  ).

Not that I'm a particularly good shot or anything, but I find my Crocks to be a fairly decent shooting platform. I have odd sized feet (10EEEEE - yes that is five E) and find they are one of the few shoes I can get to fit fairly well. They are flat soled for indoor yet I find them decent outdoor also (assuming I get the ones without holes in them). I was kinda leery of the softer material they are made of but have found them to be just as stable (if not more so due to simple comfort) than my previous flat soled boots or sandals I shot in.


----------



## Not Sure

Airwalks. Comfortable, wide toe box (my feet are somewhere between a D and E) and great arch support. 

Will try anything that fits my feet comfortably right out of the box and has a flat sole. Skateboarder shoes seem to be the most cushy inside which is great for when you stand all day at a tournament or practice. 

I used to wear Mizuno vollyball shoes years ago and they felt custom made for my feet. They have the ball and heel of the foot separated by a thin layer of rubber - meant for using the balls of your feet to spring forward and up. Not sure how they'd be for just standing still for archery.

Those track-and-field type shoes mentioned earlier (Coach Lee's recommendation) seem pretty flat. Probably great for stability but I wonder how they feel after standing on them all day. Haven't seen anybody wearing them yet.


----------



## Harperman

Some of the fella's at the indoor range used to laugh at me when I showed up in Puma's, or Converse Chuck Tayler hightops...One guy asked, and I told him that I felt that I shoot better standing as flat footed as possible, and that most running shoes/athletic shoes made Me feel like I was leaning forward too much..He said that He never though about it...I guess from reading what some of You folks have typed, it turns out that I wasnt crazy...For 3-D, though, I usually wear a pair of Chippewa ankle high loggers boots, with a vibram sole, or U.S.M.C. Jungle Boots...Good support, great traction, and light and comfortable...Nike makes an athletic shoe/boot hybrid that looks pretty good, also...Harperman


----------



## sues

*Footwear*

Over hear we have blokes who hunt in bare feet and rubber thongs but
the wise ones wear steel cap work boots


----------



## sundevilmike

I live in Arizona, its hot, Flip-Flops FTW!


----------



## Eolla

In the late 70's early 80's Adidas made an Archery shoe. Basically it was their white "Rome" model with a gold red and blue stripe. They were low and flat.

I remeber watching an Ed Elliason video where he talks about form etc, he goes into detail about shoes, from memory hiking style boots worked for him


----------



## Xander

*Asics Target Archery*

I've the archery shoes!!! ;-) Last year in a shoe sale I bought a pair off asics (which just looked nice) and when I came home and took a look at the box, I saw that the model was called Target Archery.

See this link ;-)

http://davidzinc.stores.yahoo.net/aihl508-9071.html

Ps I've gray one....


----------



## st8arrow

Merrell hikers for me, with orthodics to insure good balance

Keans in the Summer


----------



## RED69

I also have to put in a vote for the skate style shoes. I feel like I notice a difference indoors. Have not tried them outdoors. Cannot wear that flat of shoe that long. I did just purchase a new pair of Nike's in that style. Shot in them Friday night. I could actually wear them all day. Skate shoes are extremly flat and stable. Most companies have come out with variations now and some are almost ok looking

I am going to check out the Asics though!!!!!


----------



## Line cutter775

nike sneaks!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Corsair

Skateboard shoes are the greatest. Totally stable and comfortable. There's an added bonus for someone my age (69). The look on the attendant's face when you trot into a Skateboard store and discuss the latest shoe technology with a teenage boardie, is worth the price every time.


----------



## recurvedbj

I believe the only requirement is that the feet are to be in footwear. So whatever flots your boat.


----------



## moxie-mike

I'm a big fan of New Balance shoes and picked up a pair of model 807 All Terrain shoes and with my orthodics they put me in what I feel is the ideal position...unshakably balanced.


----------



## ecc

what about golf shoes? has anyone ever heard any comment on their comparability to archery.


----------



## Steven Cornell

Harperman said:


> or Converse Chuck Tayler hightops...


Harperman, I am liking this.
Went to Converse's website and you can custom order these.
Check out the PDF.
We just need cool bowling shirts and we are styling.


----------



## wmt3rd

Hey, I like that Steve. However, my evolutionary path came thru the duck family and I can't just buy shoes off the rack (size 12EEEE). I've looked at the skate shoes before, when I was shooting air pistol competitively, but they didn't come in mega wide. Too bad I can't shoot barefooted. I could just grip the ground with my toes and a tornado couldn't blow me down. :wink:

Mack


----------



## Greg Bouras

After reading the original post I decided to get serious again about an archery shoe.
My wife bought me a pair of Vans for my Birthday last week.

I have never owned a more comfortable pair of solid platform shoes. Stance is very comfortable and rock solid.


----------



## SBills

Just received these the other night. Unltd Donovan by Marc Ecko. They are very flat with a pretty solid sole. They feel like they will be nice shoes to shoot in.

A nice alternative to my "skully" vans.


----------



## Dave T

I admit to living a sheltered life but what in the devil are "Vans"?

And for the record I wear outdoor walking and light hiking shoes for field archery.

Dave


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

http://www.vans.com/vans/index2.asp
Put on sunglasses before you click on the link.

-James


----------



## toxoman

Dave T said:


> I admit to living a sheltered life but what in the devil are "Vans"?


Vans are what the young folks like to wear for boardin' (skateboarding, that is). Go to any mall and find the store that the youth are in and you'll likely find them. It's a brand name.

There are other brands they like too. Just ask the teenager with the nametag for a look at some skatingboarding shoes.


----------



## SBills

Dave, think deck shoes. That should help. LOL


----------



## SBills

My skullies


----------



## Not Sure

I started wearing a pair of Born shoes that sort of look like retro track shoes. Man are they comfortable and nice flat sole front to back.

They look something like this: http://www.bornshoes.com/item.asp?ItemID=M1280&CategoryID=129


----------



## Radman

Heads-up FITA has just issued a ruling under the dress code about shoes. The dress code is "closed toe shoe" thongs, and sandals are not allowed.


----------



## Hutnicks

I have issues with plantar fascitis and a couple of bones in the right ankle that don't point in the right direction.

For short stints the venerable sperry topsider (indoors or man made surface) 

Outdoors the Dryjoys with softspikes give support and grip like mad.

Just picked up a pair of Cofra safety boots (I'm a boot junkie for obvious reasons, and they are fast becoming the boot of the day displacing the closet full of Vasque, Asolo, Merrill etc etc.) The support of these things is not describable and they don't fatigue the feet at all. I'd sleep in em if I could.


----------



## Dave T

Sorry folks but our desert would tear up those Vans in no time (LOL).

The most comfortable shoes I've found are the walking and hiking models from KEEN. Just pisses me off that they're made in China. (frowning face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Hutnicks

Dave T said:


> Sorry folks but our desert would tear up those Vans in no time (LOL).
> 
> The most comfortable shoes I've found are the walking and hiking models from KEEN. Just pisses me off that they're made in China. (frowning face goes here)
> 
> Dave


What isn't these days. Merrill's Malaysia, Vasque China, Asolo Korea.

The Cofra's are still Italian made though


----------



## b.mcnice

*what did the elite 8 ware?*

Does anyone know what the elite 8 wore at the trials or better yet, have pics?


----------



## RaptorX

Greg Bouras said:


> After reading the original post I decided to get serious again about an archery shoe.
> My wife bought me a pair of Vans for my Birthday last week.
> 
> I have never owned a more comfortable pair of solid platform shoes. Stance is very comfortable and rock solid.


I agree, being a big time skater of swimming pools and skate parks in my youth (long ago now), this is the way I'm going also (should have thought of this sooner, but don't skate anymore at my age). I was recently approached by a club member and now friend, about Vans, and what I thought (although, he is a class of archer beyond me). 
I advised him (nice to have something to actually offer) that for a flat, comfortable balanced shoe (this is what Vans are all about), I thought his suggestion/idea towards vans was dead on:tongue: (he wanted flat, some prefer a little heel I suppose, but not him, or me for that matter).

-ps (to my friend/mentor (more 90!), you should join this forum!), yes, they make more plain styles, for those who want that toned down old school look.
I'd recommend Vans to anyone, for a good comfortable solid feeling stable shoe (they simply "don't" rock, therefore they do ROCK):wink:.


----------



## RHINO

I'll agree with others here, I prefer Vans for indoor shooting. Comfortable and very stable.

Outdoors I like something with a little more grip. I found some Easton baseball shoes at directsports.com and they work great for me.


----------



## icessarchery

*Shooting Shoes*

I shoot in skateboard shoes. They are comfortable and stable. John Magera got me wearing them and that's all i shoot in now and wear.


----------



## SBills

Saw this posted on another forum.

http://www.sneakerfreaker.com/sneaker-releases/Nike-Akribis


----------



## archerycharlie

*Skechers*

My wife and i went into a shoe store this spring looking for shoes and i say i am looking for some flat soled shoes to shoot in also.

She finds these Skechers that are flat and wide.

They are wider than the New Balance sneekers that i have been wearing for everything.

I had the feeling of tipping forward as other have mentioned also.

I tried them on and they feel really good.

I haven't shot in them yet as i am gonna use them for indoor shooting this winter. AC


----------



## TexARC

what, are there no H A R D C O R E archers out there who won't do what it takes to get that last extra point?









:shade:


----------



## chrstphr

I also shoot in skateboard shoes. Very comfortable, very flat. I shoot in Etnies or Vans. great for good balance.


Chris


----------



## PennStateArcher

Radman said:


> Heads-up FITA has just issued a ruling under the dress code about shoes. The dress code is "closed toe shoe" thongs, and sandals are not allowed.


They've also said that the shoes must be "athletic shoes" ie. no boots, etc.

http://www.usarchery.org/userfiles/file/FITA_Dress_Code_Changes.pdf


----------



## DMerry

*Shoes*










Adidas makes a Shot Put shoe, I have a pair of these and for indoor they are good.










Puma makes a Speed Cat shoe.

Both of these are flat soled and little to no heel.


----------



## grlarchr

*100% Skate shoes*

I have been shooting in Skate shoes since 1999 i love them i have owned just about every brand (vans, etnies, DCs, and a few other off brand ones). They all seem very good the pair i still like to shoot in are full of holes and just work for me. lol. i wear them for indoor and outdoor i hae added some insole that have a little more arch support just for stability.


----------



## welschd2

i shoot in Puma "Ducati" shoes they seem to work well


----------



## Duss

Outdoors, I use golf shoes with plastic cleats
Indoors I use baskteball shoes
Inexpensive and very efficient


----------



## route66

*a. shoes*

In the summer I wear running shoes. In the winter I wear snow shoes.
:darkbeer:


----------



## b.mcnice

*anything*

Too new to the sport for shoes to make any difference. At the moment, I wear what is clean and fits.


----------



## Harmony

*Ok so I found this on another forum....apparently Nike have designed different trainers for different sports for the 2008 Olympics...lol even archery :wink:*










Nike Akribis (Greek for “Accurate”)
Nike Dunkesto (Team USA Only)
Sport: Archery 

When the process began to create an innovative archery shoe for Beijing, the first step was to seek athlete insight. Based on feedback from the world’s top archers, the goal was to design footwear that helped the athlete execute precise use of a bow and arrow. To do so, athletes would require footwear that was lightweight, stable and comfortable. As with any sport that demands steadiness for perfect aim, an archer’s stance is the foundation for a well-placed shot. Building from Nike’s heritage of turf traction and stability footwear, a modified football cleat was used as the basis for the Nike Akribis archery shoe. With a nubby Astrograbber outsole that can penetrate and grip either grass or synthetic turf and a contoured footbed that elevates the heel to an athletic shooting position, the Nike Akribis provides comfort and sure footing on any surface, giving Nike athletes a better chance to perform their best in Beijing.

For Beijing, Nike worked with the apparel design team to create a unique version of the Nike Akribis for Team China. The Chinese archery team’s Nike Akribis upper is a light bone color to match the trousers of their uniform; Comet Red highlights accent the shoe, complementing their red polo shirts. The sockliner is emblazoned with a tribal art-influenced graphic designed specifically for Team China in Beijing, inspired by the Chinese philosophy of “The Warrior Within.”

Team USA’s archery technique was so different from the rest of the competition that Nike designers built a custom shoe specifically for the Federation. The US asked for footwear that facilitates a more grounded stance, with the heel less elevated than that of the Nike Akribis. The answer was a modified version of the Nike Dunkesto, Nike’s hybrid between the iconic Dunk basketball shoe and the Nike Presto trainer. Taking the best of both shoes – Dunk’s flat sole and Nike Presto’s lightweight breathability – the Nike Dunkesto archery shoe adds customized abrasion-resistant leather vamps for each athlete, dependent upon where they rest the bow on their shoe. The colors and graphics used on the upper are also designed to compliment Team USA’s uniform. The style is Sport Red, White, and Obsidian Blue and the sockliners are decorated with tattoo-inspired detailing featuring a torch and the number “1776.”

Team Chinese Taipei will also wear a custom version of the Nike Akribis that matches their competition apparel in Light Bone and Comet Red-Black.

Key Features:
-Water-resistant rand helps keeps foot dry on wet grass
-Breathable upper materials help regulate temperature
-Forefoot strap locks foot into stable position (Nike Akribis)
-Toe patch allows the bow to be rested on the vamp without abrading the breathable mesh
-Astrograbber provides stable traction on grass or synthetic turf (Nike Akribis)
-Contoured footbed cradles foot and elevates heel to shooting position (Nike Akribis)
-Flat sole inspired by Nike Dunk facilitates a more grounded archery stance (Nike Dunkesto)


----------



## frydaddy40

*Cool*



Steven Cornell said:


> Harperman, I am liking this.
> Went to Converse's website and you can custom order these.
> Check out the PDF.
> We just need cool bowling shirts and we are styling.


 Know that is cool  Thanks, Steven


----------



## Hutnicks

For ultimate stability and shot to shot consistancy the New Tony Soprano line comes to mind.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat

Hutnicks said:


> For ultimate stability and shot to shot consistancy the New Tony Soprano line comes to mind.


Gee, do you think that will help me with my "square stance?" 

And does it come with a dolly to help get the archer on-and-off the line?


----------



## welschd2

are those popular in the "East River Archery League" hutnicks:wink:


----------



## Hutnicks

welschd2 said:


> are those popular in the "East River Archery League" hutnicks:wink:


Absolutely, and as that particular pair are slightly used, they're going cheap


----------



## skullerud

SBills said:


> Saw this posted on another forum.
> 
> http://www.sneakerfreaker.com/sneaker-releases/Nike-Akribis


I found the Nike Akribis both stylish/cool, and technically interresting, so I contacted my local Nike rep.

Sorry to say, I got an answer I most certainly didnt like.

According to the Nike rep, the Nike Akribis availability is restricted to olympic competitors, and will not be available in stores (at least not in europe).

I hope that someone on this forum will prove me wrong, but I'm not ver optimistic...


----------



## route66

*flat sole shoe wearers please respond*

I think I understand the benefits of flat sole shoes and it seems to make alot of sense to me. However, when shooting a double FITA and OR's (ie Target Nationals) don't your feet begin to swell and your arches start hurting on the 4th or 5th day? When I shoot 3 or more days, my feet and arches get fatigued (probably from holding up my weight .....but I digress) and at night I have to soak them in the tub and elevate them in the hotel room at night.

any thoughts from you flat sole shoe wearers?


----------



## Duss

It is not so much having flat soles but rather having stiff soles.
The inner shoe should be well-formed to support your foot and weight.



route66 said:


> I think I understand the benefits of flat sole shoes and it seems to make alot of sense to me. However, when shooting a double FITA and OR's (ie Target Nationals) don't your feet begin to swell and your arches start hurting on the 4th or 5th day? When I shoot 3 or more days, my feet and arches get fatigued (probably from holding up my weight .....but I digress) and at night I have to soak them in the tub and elevate them in the hotel room at night.
> 
> any thoughts from you flat sole shoe wearers?


----------



## arc2x4

I like my Vans, I found a pair of plain black suede ones at Kohl's for $23 size 10.5. That was the day I bought my son and daughter each a new pair, theirs were decorated with cool designs . The ones I bought were plain black for $23 I couldnt resist, they are very comfortable, they remind me of the Puma basketball shoes I used to wear 25 years ago. They have good insole support.
They are great for cooler weather. I like my Teva sandals in hot weather, our range is plain grass, no cactus to worry about.

I guess i wont be competing in them but then I just shoot for fun anyway.


----------



## Frank2126

I shooting in Red wing safty boot. Altought not very comfortable but would not get wet and dirty for early morning shoot.


----------



## Ce8

After reading about the adiStar Shot Puts I searched for adiStar Archery and found these:









http://www.shopadidas.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3025331

Interesting tooling on the soles and, unlike the Nikes, these can be bought by mere mortals. Would be nice if they came in other colorways thought...


----------



## Not Sure

Ce8 said:


> After reading about the adiStar Shot Puts I searched for adiStar Archery and found these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopadidas.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3025331
> 
> Interesting tooling on the soles and, unlike the Nikes, these can be bought by mere mortals. Would be nice if they came in other colorways thought...


I had to doubletake on those. I thought they were basketball shoes. They do look practical what with keeping your ankes from wiggling around. I've never been able to wear hightops. They are just too warm and feel restrictive (even though they may be helping).

$140 bucks will get you a couple nice pairs of skater shoes epsi:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

Brown Hornet said:


> I wear Adidas Campus.:wink:


i wear sambas, or topsiders.


----------



## adam11891

I wear a pair of Nike Shox. For one they are incredibly comfortable and support my arch in my foot very well. They also distribute the weight on the balls of my feet very well to keep me balanced. Having a completely flat shoe allows you to rock back and forth. That's why I use a running style shoe with a little more flat base.


----------



## hockeyref

*Old school*

Wonder if I still have the Vans I raced BMX in 20 years ago..... The last ones were'nt too ugly... Sponsor colors were red, black, and white.. shoes were Red toe and heel, black middle. Better than the red\blue and the R\W\B checkered ones I had previously. I wore vans way back in the late 70's..... Only no, it's even harder to find a size 13!


----------



## tylerolsen12

adam11891 said:


> I wear a pair of Nike Shox. For one they are incredibly comfortable and support my arch in my foot very well. They also distribute the weight on the balls of my feet very well to keep me balanced. Having a completely flat shoe allows you to rock back and forth. That's why I use a running style shoe with a little more flat base.


yep i also shoot and do everything in shox imo best shoe on the market plus i have realy big feet so i have alot of stability here is a pic of my newest pair of shox

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/prod...401/size--/cm--GLOBAL SEARCH: KEYWORD SEARCH/


----------



## ScarletArrows

*Nike Akribis*

Nike Akribis will most certainly not be release to the public gotta make an olympic team to wear 'em but......

After a wonderful phone call with the nike shoe experts at nike.com I was sent in the right direction towards their new Zoom Trainer. Flat, little to no heel, great arch support, and excellent grip. Above all else very comfortable. I have a set of the Zoom Trainer Elites and trust me I will be ordering more. Only $90 not bad for this good of a shoe.

pic link (hope it works)
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=Nike+mens+Zoom+trainer&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N


----------



## Matt Z

Video about the making of the Nike Akribis Archery Shoe.
They even made an American version and a International version.

http://www.nike.com/nikelab/site.html?en_US#/product/akribis/video/interview-akribis


----------



## João_Almeida

Are the shoes important to the archery dont think so just use whatever you like if isnt the bow that make an good archer neither are the shoes


----------



## sbui

*Vibram 5 fingers*

Should try these out 

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/ 

I've put on some and will be getting some to where for everyday that I can. It feels just like your barfoot. The only thing better is that they will protect your feet from all the stuff that you will be working on. 

I just think that being able to use all parts of your foot the better you will be for the balance even on different types of terrain.


----------



## nockpoint

Anyone see what the Olympian's were wearing during their matches?


----------



## PhilK

I used to wear DC skate shoes, which were awesome - huge flat sole and plenty of cushioning. Came apart pretty fast though.
Nowadays, I'm mostly wearing Adidas Top Tens, but got a set of Merrell Chameleons for rainy days. I hate nothing more than wet socks during a shoot... (I actually enjoy rain shoots, and the preparation involved in them) They're pretty good and allow for a lot of moveability, but the sole is a tad too rounded off for my taste.


----------



## mullligan

*new shoes*

Got a pair of running shoes as a gift and excited to try them out tomorrow "indoors".

Seriously, I find myself sitting back on my heels toward the end of a double FITA (120 arrows indoors) match. I'm hoping that the big cushioned heel will help me to keep my weight forward and in an aggressive stance. Please comment and let me know what you think. T.I.A.


----------



## ArrowNewB

Where do you go to buy a pair of Nike Akribis? They dont seem to have them on the Nike store or NikeiD.


----------



## nockpoint

*flatbottoms in Oh-9*

With the indoor nationals for NFAA and NAA coming up, was wondering what you'll be wearing this year?

I think I'll give flatbottoms a go this year for both indoors and outdoors. I think my leather hunting boots are the most comfortable but whew they sure smell after a long hot wet day in the woods......let's see if the flatbottoms fair any for the worst.


----------



## bradd7

Indoors I wear the el-cheapo, slip on canvas shoe with the flat sole. Outdoors on 3D it's gotta be a comfortable, stable hiker with good ankle support. Ya don't wanna take yourself out of a tourney because of a twisted ankle going downhill to fetch an arrow!

The skateboard shoes sound like a terrific idea! 

The gun shooters shoes look an awfully like cross country ski boots to me, and I wouldn't doubt if they got the idea from the winter biathlon shooters. A good bowling shoe might work for that too!


----------



## cityhic

bradd7 said:


> ....A good bowling shoe might work....


Oh my, not bowling shoes?! If you do, please ask a friend to take a pic and post it for your AT archery friends to enjoy!


----------



## bradd7

Hahahahaha...they used to be fashion in some circles and didn't some manufacturers made shoe that looked exactly like them? They are very similar to cross country ski boots and so, the gun shooters shoes? 

After all, don't we shoot on 'lanes'? Shoot an arrow, throw a ball...hmmmmm!

OH YEA>..I remember seeing an old pic where the bowling lanes WERE turned into archery lanes once or twice a week!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhixonhanson

marianigp said:


> AHG Anschutz & Sauer make boots/shoes for Olympic style rifle shooters.
> I don't own a pair but I'm considering Sauer's "Easy Style" shoe.
> Here's a couple links for ya.
> 
> http://www.sauer-shootingsportswear.de/english/schuhe.htm
> http://www.sauer-shootingsportswear.de/english/schuhe.htm


Remember that Firearms shooters have different requirements than archers as far as balance. In addition, firearms shooters don't have to do much walking, whereas archers have to do a lot!

I have a pair of fencing shoes that are flat-soled and comfortable. I would recommend AGAINST shot put shoes, though. As a former shot-putter I can tell you that they have very little support and are supposed to accommodate pivoting of the foot -- so not well suited for archery at all.


----------



## Serious Fun

Thanks to the on hiatus www.azarcheryvideo.com, I found this interesting article:
http://www.fencing.net/olympics/beijing-2008-fencing/first-look-at-the-nike-fencing-shoe.html

This is an interesting quote “…,there is a great deal of interest in what Nike has been up to since they landed the contract for the 2008 (and beyond) Olympics. As part of that contract they need to provide shoes for U.S. Teams, including the US Fencing team….”
The photos are interesting also including the next to the last photo of the flat bottomed sole shoe.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

ArrowNewB said:


> Where do you go to buy a pair of Nike Akribis? They dont seem to have them on the Nike store or NikeiD.


haha u dont...


----------



## LoveMyHoyt

I wear leather Keds with arch supports in them. I can't be too picky about shoes - most don't come in my size:sad: I usually make due with a 10 narrow - but sometimes they are too wide. With the leather ones - I can wipe the dew off of them and are fairly easy to keep looking good. I have an old pair that I wear for field shoots etc. that might be a little too messy for my good pair.


----------



## lizard

sbui said:


> Should try these out
> 
> http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/
> 
> I've put on some and will be getting some to where for everyday that I can. It feels just like your barfoot. The only thing better is that they will protect your feet from all the stuff that you will be working on.
> 
> I just think that being able to use all parts of your foot the better you will be for the balance even on different types of terrain.


These look cool! 

As for me I wear CROCS during a rainy shoot, and believe it or not they are warm, if you happen to have weather like we do in the Ohio Valley! Also, Crocs=closest to barefeet!:wink:
Hiking boots for field!


----------



## sundevilarchery

Wrestling shoes.


----------



## ArtV

skate board shoes indoors, golf shoes outdoors.


----------



## JayMc

Matt Z said:


> Video about the making of the Nike Akribis Archery Shoe.
> They even made an American version and a International version.
> 
> http://www.nike.com/nikelab/site.html?en_US#/product/akribis/video/interview-akribis



That is really cool!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

i just got a pair of nike somethings  ask jim pruitt its the ones he has. i really really like them


----------



## fluca1978

http://www.sneakerfreaker.com/sneaker-releases/Nike-Akribis/


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

no you cant buy arkibis' cause they were made for the olympic team 
these are the ones i got http://store.nike.com/index.jsp?sit...p,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-240828/pgid-240830 i dont know y they work so good but they definatly do. there suportave and VERY stable. i got mine at khols so if you want to try a pair you will definatly be surprised


----------



## ScarletArrows

looks alot like the Akribis chris, atleast on top. I use the Sparq Trainer elite they had out last year...but they discontinued it this year ---shocker, find something I like and then they discontinue it. :angry:
The heel was flat with the toe and midsole but it had wonderful arch support....traction was great--they were designed to be soccer shoes. I like the target shape on the sole of those things --I wonder if they intention was for target shooting :set1_thinking: my Sparq's were not too great indoors though gave me a lot of calf pain...I use a skate shoe now indoors.
Does the heel have a rise to it from the toe like a running shoe or is it flat like a skateboarding shoe? How are they in wet conditions?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

ScarletArrows said:


> looks alot like the Akribis chris, atleast on top. I use the Sparq Trainer elite they had out last year...but they discontinued it this year ---shocker, find something I like and then they discontinue it. :angry:
> The heel was flat with the toe and midsole but it had wonderful arch support....traction was great--they were designed to be soccer shoes. I like the target shape on the sole of those things --I wonder if they intention was for target shooting :set1_thinking: my Sparq's were not too great indoors though gave me a lot of calf pain...I use a skate shoe now indoors.
> Does the heel have a rise to it from the toe like a running shoe or is it flat like a skateboarding shoe? How are they in wet conditions?


the heel is raised alittle bit unfortunatly but they arent as bad as you think. i can still feel rooted into the ground and they are very solid. in wet conditions i use muck boots  i wont deal with wet feel. i shot in them today and really like them, i would recoment them 100%. if you will be at GA games you can probably try them out. and as for the target, well these havve em too right under the ball of the big toe. i talked to a guy at nike today and he looked at the arkibis and he says that there almost the same.


----------



## ScarletArrows

sweet, how big are those feet of yours? I'm a 10.5 not that I really want to put on your smelly sneakers  but that is one hell of a way to try them out. Yup I will be at the GA games baring the car breaking down or something else happening. And my car was the one adam sandler was singing about in his song "Its a piece of **** car"
Hoping the weekend before to shoot a 900 round (only in yards not meters :angry: )the club is putting on..have to see if the boss will let me off. 

So how bad are you gonna kick my butt Chris? Your still under 18 right  sheesh the last time I shot a full 900 round I shot a 810 something...I was happy but I don't know what I could do now that was well over a year ago...hummm, that might be an idea--shop is closed for the 4th so I can spend Sat. morning seeing how bad I will shoot.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

weil just have to see, its 60 50 40 so il be pretty easy


----------



## ScarletArrows

OH now your gonna get all cocky......its on j/k


----------



## Flint Hills Tex

triskadecaepyon said:


> Hell, I've seen one person at a tournament shooting in heels :/


Haven't seen that lately, though I did see some old photos (1950s) from tournaments where the women shot in dresses and high heels. Must be tough retrieving your arrows, though...

When practicing at our local range on a hot day, I like going barefoot, though I know you should practice in the shoes you'll be wearing to the tournament.

Since there are no official guidelines on footwear, I'd assume that any type of shoe you feel comfortable in will go. Heck, at the world cup in Antalya, the German archer Daniel Hartmann wore black combat boots!

I did see something interesting last winter at an indoor tournament: someone wearing special marksman's shoes, designed for rifle and pistol shooters on indoor ranges. They have extremely flat, very stiff bottom soles meant to give you a rock-solid stance.


----------



## red man

i have a pair of Nike shox in camo i ware some times when i am not going to the swamp stand. but i ware them all the time 2 not just for hunting :darkbeer:


----------



## NockOn

Flint Hills Tex said:


> Since there are no official guidelines on footwear, I'd assume that any type of shoe you feel comfortable in will go. Heck, at the world cup in Antalya, the German archer Daniel Hartmann wore black combat boots!


Been there done that. During the spring, the range I shoot has a lot of water. I wear combat boots with Gortex socks inside. Keeps my feet dry and I have traction. I usually wear the same combo for Field shooting.


----------



## ScarletArrows

Yea field shooters love to wear hiking or combat boots...better to fix that uneven ground with. You know what I mean ...kick the crap out of the dirt till its level. I don't wear boots for field but I do love shooting with those guys who do...."Nah man, you go right ahead and shoot first."  Otherwise I just deal with the terrain.


----------



## moot

*field archery shoes*

Interestingly enough it appears that both FITA and Field archers prefer the same type of "flat bottom" shoes.

archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960068


----------



## Southern Boy

i wear my set of Red Wing boots
just cause thats the only set of shoes i own


----------



## sweetpeajessw

I'm barefoot or wear my Merrell's....


----------



## TheAncientOne

Two archery shoes that I am aware of are:

Nike Akribis 

Adidas Adistar Archery

TAO


----------



## SandSquid

toxoman said:


> Vans are what the young folks like to wear for boardin' (skateboarding, that is).


"Boardin isn't just for kids.... Purchased my first board in 1978. (You do the math.) Granted when I wreck it hurts more and I heal slower, but I still skate. Though these day I prefer a nice long board and don't try and do grinds and ollies anymore.

But to shoot, If I'm indoors or on flat even terrain it's my Birkenstock ARIZONA BIRKIBUC sandals, 









in the woods, uneven or unknown terrain it's my Converse 8" Desert Tactical Boot. Tough as a combat boot, comfy as a high top sneaker.


----------



## Huntmaster

WOW! How does this thread keep coming back? LMAO


----------



## lizard

*Archery Shoes*



Huntmaster said:


> WOW! How does this thread keep coming back? LMAO


Because it is a never ending topic!

You find a shoe you like to shoot in, it may just work for someone else!

I know when we went for level 3 training and HPP training Coach Lee said he liked for the archer to shoot in bare feet, but that is not possible! The closest thing I could find were CROCS! Supple, waterproof, warm on those cold late spring days when it could still be cold, and comfy. I cannot wear them any more, as I had fractured a metatarsal bone in my left foot, so my foot guy, said no more! Sneakers with lots of good support is what I wear now!


----------



## urabus

lizard said:


> .............The closest thing I could find were CROCS! Supple, waterproof, warm on those cold late spring days when it could still be cold, and comfy................


friends dont let friends wear CROCS in public 
i must confess.....i got a pair in white


----------



## straat

Does anyone ever used the Adistar Archery shoes? I''ve got a pair and I really like them but I've never seen anyone else wearing them...


----------



## jmvargas

straat said:


> Does anyone ever used the Adistar Archery shoes? I''ve got a pair and I really like them but I've never seen anyone else wearing them...


....could you please post a picture of these shoes? they may be called a different name in our part of the world and i would really like to try a pair....many thanks...


----------



## TheAncientOne

> ...could you please post a picture of these shoes?


Here is a link with pictures of the Adistar and the Nike shoe


http://forsytharchery.com/club/2008/11/for-the-archer-with-everything-archery-shoes/

TAO


----------



## SandSquid

jmvargas said:


> ....could you please post a picture of these shoes? they may be called a different name in our part of the world and i would really like to try a pair....many thanks...


http://www.footlocker.com/catalog/productdetail/model--94294~011168/


----------



## Neuralgia

adam11891 said:


> I wear a pair of Nike Shox.


Same here.

Whatever keeps you balanced. Shoxs did that to me. A pair of Addidas I own also do the job (but are starting to fall apart after like 10 years :lol

Unfortunately, there's not going to be a correct answer in the thread.


----------



## lizard

*Archery Shoes*



SandSquid said:


> http://www.footlocker.com/catalog/productdetail/model--94294~011168/


Guess "Ah-dee-das" (Adidas) doesn't think women shoot archery! Can't find these in women's sizes! :mg:


----------



## lizard

*Archery Shoes CROCS*



urabus said:


> friends dont let friends wear CROCS in public
> i must confess.....i got a pair in white


HEY! Watch it there! Try coming to OHIO and shooting in the rain in the early spring, when the wind is blowing and the temperature is about 45 degrees and you are soaked, better to have waterproof shoes that drain than to SQUISH SQUISH SQUISH in sneakers!  And to have awesome rain gear like Arcteryx rain pants and jacket! Incredible stuff, a bit on the pricey side but good stuff. Sorry got off subject, but back to shoes. We have all different styles that are represented in our club. Mostly sneakers or running shoes with good stability work well!
This shoe thing goes hand-in-hand with archery doesn't it! Personal preference, whatever works for the individual!
I am going to look further into the NIKE shoes, if they come in women's sizes, I might just get them and let y'all know how I like them! I'm a NIKE girl all the way!


----------



## TheAncientOne

> I am going to look further into the NIKE shoes, if they come in women's sizes, I might just get them and let y'all know how I like them! I'm a NIKE girl all the way!


Lizard, please let me know if you like them. I'll get a pair for my wife.

TAO


----------



## lizard

*Nikes*



TheAncientOne said:


> Lizard, please let me know if you like them. I'll get a pair for my wife.
> 
> TAO


Oh Ancient One! I shall let you know if I like them! Now I gotta find them!
Give me a month to get them and try them! :smile:

BTW, anyone who has the Adidas shoes tell us what you like about them! They look stable enough, good ankle support, but how is the support in the footbed??


----------



## lizard

*Nike Akribis (Archery) Shoes*

NEWSFLASH:
Nike Akribis is NOT available for retail sale 
I called Nike Customer Service and talked to a gal named CINDY. She is submitting a request on my behalf that there IS a market out there for a good archery shoe! We'll see what happens!
If they developed one for the Beijing Olympics, they can develop one for those of us who are out there shooting everyday for hours a day!
I even mentioned Coach Lee saying that he'd like to see a good archery shoe out there for his athletes as well as the archery community!
If these are available in other parts of the world, please let us know!
I told Cindy it's a niche, but so is skateboarding!!
Will keep you posted if anything develops!


----------



## TheAncientOne

I also spoke with Nike Customer service. The agent suggested that anyone interested in having this shoe released to the public call Nike. 800-806-6453. Just ask the service representitive to place a request releaseing this shoe to the public. He stated that Nike takes this seriously. Heat up those toll free lines if you are interested.

TAO


----------



## lizard

*NIKE Akribis (Archery) Shoes*



TheAncientOne said:


> I also spoke with Nike Customer service. The agent suggested that anyone interested in having this shoe released to the public call Nike. 800-806-6453. Just ask the service representitive to place a request releaseing this shoe to the public. He stated that Nike takes this seriously. Heat up those toll free lines if you are interested.
> 
> TAO


Thanks "TAO"

I have done my part by contacting them, now it is up to the rest of the archery community to do theirs! 
Call them, they do listen!!


----------



## moot

*Hey HuntM*

What kind of shoes does the kid wear? I think I need to git me some of the same.


----------



## jmvargas

the adidas adistar archery shoe looks unique.....has anyone tried it?...does the high cut design really help?.....they still have one of my size but would like some feedback from actual users if possible....thanks...


----------



## LoveMyHoyt

I'd go with the Akribis if it were made available - but that Adistar (IMHO) is one UGLY shoe!!:mg:


----------



## b.mcnice

*crocs.....a collectors item?*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/07/15/AR2009071503672.html?g=0

Crocs as an archery shoe might be something of the past. Might be time to switch to flat bottom skater shoes?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Ecco Gortex with lug soles. Or any other Ecco shoe.


----------



## Neuralgia

lets bring this up again


----------



## jmvargas

i agree!!...i am continuously searching for the "perfect" shoe due to some recurring foot issues..

so far i have tried--- adidas "stan smith" model( good in fair weather outdoor/indoor)....crocs(indoor ok)...nike running shoes(very comfy and great fair weather shoe)...royal elastics(same as adidas)...merrel low cut with gortex( great all weather shoe but only available in darker colors--doesn't match a predominantly white fita outfit)...merrel medium cut waterproofs(similar to low cut but better in real muddy conditions).... 

best fitting and most comfy are the nikes but not waterproof..

best in all weather are the merrels except for the colors...

....still searching for the one shoe that is comfy, all weather, and available in lighter colors...and if possible with velcro closures or slip ins..


----------



## Borja1300

I'm pretty sure that what you're looking for, Vargas, is the shoes that apears on that pic

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Image/FITA_Photo_Gallery/WorldChampionships/WorldChamp2009/2009_Outdoor/Day3/slides/IMG_5241.html

This was one of the stands at the world championship in Ulsan and Lecaf is who made the korean archers clothes.


----------



## urabus

the search continues.......
for indoor...no problem there....decent pair of "flat"/skater type shoes with good arch support.
for outdoor...either trail running shoes or golf shoes depending on the conditions. as for the perfect pair......i'm getting really close.......designed for golf, ie. designed for walking on grass, good support, plenty grip, comfy, lower half water proof, top half with mesh/temp control....etc

http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/adidas_tour360_sport.jpg


----------



## jmvargas

i have been playing golf for more than 50 years and right now have 6 pairs which i use...these are all classic types and none are the gym or athletic type shoes...all are using the latest artificial spikes and none cost less than$100....

.....i wouldn't use any of them for archery.....but that's just me...


----------



## straat

I find many types of shoes feel very comfortable but the issue is most of them are made for walking. In archery, most of the time you're standing still so that requires a totally different type of shoe. I would never wear any type of running shoe for example. I have a pair of gore-tex hiking boots which I thought would be very nice in wet conditions, but like any other shoe designed for dynamic movement they are not very stable.

I consider a shoe fit for archery if after a double FITA in two days my feet don't hurt at all. Currently I own two pairs of shoes which i use for archery.

The first pair is the Adistar Archery. Maybe a bit (or a lot) overdone but they are very nice shoes. Bit of a hassle to put them on but once that's done you'll enjoy wearing them. Very stable, no issues at the end of the day. I just bought these out of interest when I had some spare cash to spend.

The second pair is a pair of sneakers I bought last year on sale for just $20 at Urban Outfitters somewhere in the Boston area. They are Nike Dunk Low CL.







.
They are much easier to put on and as stable as the Adistars. Considering the price, availability and most importantly colour selection I would definately buy some more of these nikes.


----------



## nockpoint

*OMG is this thread still alive?*

Well, over the course of the last few years I have gone from running shoes to skater shoes back to running shoes. For me (your mileage will vary) running shoes work best for me because of the high arches that I need in my shoes. Flat skater shoes make my feet ache after a few hours.

Does anyone know of a flat bottom skater shoe with high arches?

:darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In

I wear a pare of DC skater shoes with high-arch insoles inside. The most comfortable shoes I have ever owned. For $60, they have lasted since January of this year, and I wear these every day to school, in PE last year, to FITAs, etc. They are very nice, and the best part is, they match my fletchings! :shade:


----------



## b.mcnice

*To lace or not to lace*

http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/product/men/skate-shoes/holder-men.html

Okay, I think I'm going to give the "Vans" a go this coming year. However, I find that the shoes are more comfortable not being laced. Any shoot this way? If so, how'd it work for you?


----------



## skullerud

Got my Adidas archery shoes last week (50% on amazon.com), and it by far the best shoes I've used for FITA-target.
The high cut is just plain useless IMHO, but the rest of the shoe is just perfect.
never been more stable, and had such good feel with the ground.

my $0.02


----------



## moot

*black friday*

Who else here got new shoes today?


----------



## b.mcnice

*Going commando*

Shot today with my brand new "skater" sneakers unlaced. Whew.....felt to free and nice. The flat bottoms gave that low grounded feeling while the open laces gave me a free feeling - kinda like shooting in flip-flops. You gotta try it, it's a whole new shooting experience!

Once you go commando, you can never go back.
:darkbeer:


----------



## nockpoint

*Rogue*



b.mcnice said:


> Shot today with my brand new "skater" sneakers unlaced. Whew.....felt to free and nice. The flat bottoms gave that low grounded feeling while the open laces gave me a free feeling - kinda like shooting in flip-flops. You gotta try it, it's a whole new shooting experience!
> 
> Once you go commando, you can never go back.
> :darkbeer:


Errr, don't you mean going rogue?


----------



## tjk009

*Van's*

Last year I bought Van's Skink's and top-end Asics running shoes. The Van's are far more comfortable for a long day of shooting. I was very surprised, and now bought another pair.


----------



## jmvargas

as mentioned previously i have recurring foot problems and am still looking for the perfect shoes...for me..

specifically i have a large callous with an "eye" on the pad of my left heel which i had surgically removed about 6 years ago...it,however, keeps on coming back and i am looking for another non-surgical solution..

meanwhile i have some heel repair cream which i use and it helps a bit as it removes 
the "eye" after about 2 weeks of continuous use but the "eye" returns after a few months again.. 

unfortunately also there are no podiatrists here so i am left with my own solutions thru research and consultations with some doctors..

it is quite painful under extended pressure like long walks(i also play golf) but i just live thru that so as to be able to play my favorite sports--archery and golf..

so my search for my perfect shoe is a continuing process for me...

basically i need one with a soft enough heel pad area but still with a firm enough sole and side construction to give a stable foundation for extended shooting in archery..

so far the nike cross-training/walking?? shoes are still the best ones for me unless the ground is very wet or muddy... 

i am close to finding my ideal shoe for golf(there are a multitude of choices for golf) but am still looking for my ideal archery shoe....


----------



## nockpoint

*pricey but good*

jmvargas,
I’m not claiming any medical knowledge nor making any cute jokes about relative age. But, I can tell you that I empathize with you. My dad is beginning to slowdown and has completely switched over to the cart when he use to walk the golf courses his whole life. Getting around for short periods of time is no problem but archery is like a marathon and having the right walking equipment is more important as one ages. Here’s what my dad wears. He describes them as being not too athletic yet not quite orthopedic, just right. Nordstroms is a store that originated in the PNW with outstanding customer service. I suggest that you call their customer service line and discuss their return policy before purchasing (just in case) as I’d be willing to bet that they will work out a solution with you.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3007312/0~2376780~6009391~6014261~6014266?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6014266&P=1


----------



## limbwalker

I hope I never see a competitor show up in those Adidas archery shoes. They would certainly win, as I would be on the ground laughing so hard I couldn't raise my bow... 

Those are actually WORSE than the shooting boots that Vic wore years ago, and I thought nothing could be worse than those... 

Look, get a comfortable shoe with a reasonably flat sole and then go shoot. Good shooters could pound out a 1300 in bare feet or with high heels on. Looking for the "magic bullet" in shoes is just not the right place to look IMO...

My favorite pair of shooting shoes are a plain-jane pair of court shoes that we originally bought to shoot the team round in Athens with. Butch eventually decided he'd prefer Vans, so that's what we ended up with, but those court shoes are still my favorites. Very comfy and stable and flat. 

There are probably 100 models from 10 different companies that would fill the bill.

One thing I find pretty funny is the Nike web site's description of the "unique" shooting style of the U.S. team that required them to design a specific shoe. Who's style were they referring to? There were at least 4 styles in one team! LOL!

John.


----------



## jmvargas

thanks for the link nockpoint!...now if only they had it in white.....he he he!!


----------



## nockpoint

*OMG check these out.*

Did a search on the Nordstroms website and look what came up....
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2895988?cm_ven=yahoo&cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=shoes:men:athletic&cm_ite=asics%28r%29_&cookie=0

This is getting ridiculously funny.


----------



## Chromie

check these out from Nike...

http://www.sneakerfreaker.com/sneaker-releases/Nike-Akribis/

or these from Adidas..

http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Adidas-adidas-adistar-Beijing-Archery-Mens-Cross-Training-Shoes


----------



## straat

Have you actually read this thread before posting that message?!?


----------



## gig'em 99

nockpoint said:


> Did a search on the Nordstroms website and look what came up....
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2895988?cm_ven=yahoo&cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=shoes:men:athletic&cm_ite=asics%28r%29_&cookie=0
> 
> This is getting ridiculously funny.


I don't think the shoe would be that bad, as long as you removed that flap.


----------



## mullligan

*Flap*



gig'em 99 said:


> I don't think the shoe would be that bad, as long as you removed that flap.


Between shots I rest the bottom limb on the top of my shoe and find that it scuffs the topside of my left shoe. If they put the flap on the shoe to protect and/or cushion the shoe from the limbs then they really should have made it a bit longer (all the way to the tip). Otherwise, I agree that it ought to be 86ed.
:darkbeer:


----------



## 2-STROKE

Cowboy boots.


----------



## Sebastiaan

*Archery shoes*

Nike made a pair for olympics in Being called Nike Akribis.


----------



## straat

Sebastiaan said:


> Nike made a pair for olympics in Being called Nike Akribis.


Thanks for not reading the thread and letting us know about that for the 128054th time!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

upon emailing nike with what i would like in a shoe and a reply for a very nice guy who was a hunter, we came the the conclusion that these would be the best for me http://store.nike.com/index.jsp?cou...p,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-263047/pgid-222368 hopefully with alittle luck i might get them for christmas :wink:
chris


----------



## FITA Freak

indoors i wear slip on vans, out doors i wear soccer shoes (our field is a little lumpy). when the weather turns soggy i go for closed toe hiking sandels ( they drain well) anything flat.... flat ,flat, flat


----------



## joethearcher

*flat shoes*

If shooting in slip on bedroom fluffy warm slippers weren't so dawg gone embarrassing I would. They are by far the most flat comfortable shoes I own. But, being the spiffy dresser that I am ......(not)......I'm going to leave them at home. Actually, I'd like to shoot next to Limbwalker just to see if I could get him to crack a smile.

See ya at the range.


----------



## jmvargas

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> upon emailing nike with what i would like in a shoe and a reply for a very nice guy who was a hunter, we came the the conclusion that these would be the best for me http://store.nike.com/index.jsp?cou...p,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-263047/pgid-222368 hopefully with alittle luck i might get them for christmas :wink:
> chris


.....i immediately went to the nearest nike store to look at this shoe....the one i saw was an all white model and really looked good except that the front part was a mesh type material whereas the one in the link looked like it was a leather material.....it was on sale at the equivalent of $68 only but unfortunately they did not have my size.....and the next nike store is more than 50 miles away.....darn!!!..PS..i will also look at the other nike training shoe models(TR) at it looks like these models are the best bets for archery use....


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

joethearcher said:


> If shooting in slip on bedroom fluffy warm slippers weren't so dawg gone embarrassing I would. They are by far the most flat comfortable shoes I own. But, being the spiffy dresser that I am ......(not)......I'm going to leave them at home. Actually, I'd like to shoot next to Limbwalker just to see if I could get him to crack a smile.
> 
> See ya at the range.


:secret: i plan on showing up in louisville with my big white fluffy abomanobile snow man slippers! mainly just cause itd be funny. 
:darkbeer:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Almost 10,000 views for a thread about shoes !!!! Unbelievable. I should start a thread about socks.


----------



## jmvargas

not that surprising hank...many of us are still looking for that perfect archery shoe!!...and the search is kinda enoyable too!!---he he he!!


----------



## onionringer

*skeleton shoes*



Hank D Thoreau said:


> Almost 10,000 views for a thread about shoes !!!! Unbelievable. I should start a thread about socks.


Hank,
Just by the sheer numbers on this thread it would appear that shoes are the most important piece of archery equipment. I know in the NBA shoes are a big deal just check these out.

//sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Phenomenal-Swag-Tim-Duncan-s-skeleton-shoes?urn=nba,207889


----------



## onionringer

*pics please*



Xcreekarchery1 said:


> :secret: i plan on showing up in louisville with my big white fluffy abomanobile snow man slippers! mainly just cause itd be funny.
> :darkbeer:


xcreek,
If you do we need you to post pics to this thread. Also, while you're at it please post pics of what Vic and Butch are wearing.

thanks


----------



## nockpoint

*when it rains (tall rubber boots or hiking boots)?*



Huntmaster said:


> WOW! How does this thread keep coming back? LMAO


Well Hunt it just keeps morphing......

Seriously now, not unlike most other parts of the US it's raining here today and as I was walking through the mud I was just thinking to myself that I wished that I wore my rubber boots instead of my hiking boots. I'm curious if any actually practices in tall rubber boots or do most wear hiking boots when in the rain?


----------



## jmvargas

most of the archers here wear the tall rubber boots when the ground is really muddy....

i don't much care for how they look and feel on my feet so i have been using the medium cut merell waterproofs/goretex and they have proven effective so far...


----------



## joethearcher

*Another shoe mfg enters the target archery market*

Curiously, I couldn't help but to notice the 10K hit number on his thread.....weird......why this sport attracts so many shoe crazy's is beyond me.

Here check these out.

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/target_shoes-167780826730981428
http://www.zazzle.co.uk/target_shoes-167407176466581014


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

well i was goin grave diggin and saw this thread, its been down for a while so lets bring it back


----------



## target1

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> well i was goin grave diggin and saw this thread, its been down for a while so lets bring it back


just could'nt let it die?


----------



## BobCo19-65

I tried on a bunch of different skater shoes last week. I went with Vans, very comfortable and seem to work well for me.


----------



## Christopher Lee

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> no you cant buy arkibis' cause they were made for the olympic team
> these are the ones i got http://store.nike.com/index.jsp?sit...p,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-240828/pgid-240830 i dont know y they work so good but they definatly do. there suportave and VERY stable. i got mine at khols so if you want to try a pair you will definatly be surprised


xcreek,

Do you have the name of the shoe you mentioned/

the links says "product not found or is no longer available".

Thanks.

Edit: Just realized how old this thread is! OOPS!


----------



## Christopher Lee

BTW, in case anyone read through the thread and was considering pistol or rifle shooting shoes/boots, they would be almost useless for archery since archery requires quite a bit of walking.

Shooting footwear has an extremely rigid base, and if a person walks 'normally' in them, the base will be compromised. It needs to remain as one rigid unit for it to be effective. Look around shooting ranges and you'll see shooters moving up to and leaving the shooting line to a chair a few feet away, walking like zombified soldiers with 'frozen legs' because they are trying hard not to bend the soles of the footwear.


----------



## limbwalker

> they would be almost useless for archery since archery requires quite a bit of walking.


Not so. Ask Vic about his rifle shoes 

I've seen him walk in them, but it ain't purty... 

John.


----------



## Christopher Lee

You could, but the natural act of walking (normally) would bend and weaken the sole of the shoe.

Didn't day you couldn't walk in them, but that their structure/integrity (rigidity) would be compromised. Think it would also be kinda uncomfortable in the longer run trying to walk in them normally. :smile:

Yeah, it ain't purdy watching a grown man trying to walk normally in them! 

Has anyone considered flat-soled shoes bolted on to steel plates with quick release catches? Jump into em, shoot, unlatch and walk to target in regular sandals or sneakers.


----------



## limbwalker

> Has anyone considered flat-soled shoes bolted on to steel plates with quick release catches? Jump into em, shoot, unlatch and walk to target in regular sandals or sneakers


I think you just did! Interesting idea. If we saw enough of this, surely fita would step in with a rule...

It would certainly make feet placement more consistent if you were able to leave the plates behind on the line...

Somehow, that's GOT to be cheating... 

John.


----------



## Christopher Lee

Ski or wake board bindings type arrangements or quick zippers might work.

The steel plates wouldn't have to be so huge as to be ... noticeable? Something similar to the shooting boots will do fine.

Don't see how it can be cheating but I guess FITA will make up some new rule.

At least we'll get a jump on it till it gets shut down! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## wraith69

I think as long as you are used to using the footwear, that counts the most. Hell, I've seen one person at a tournament shooting in heels :/[/QUOTE]

i hope it was a woman


----------



## joethearcher

*Shoe fashion over the years?*

After looking at a few old time photos of archery I suspect that archery shoe preferences are not immune to trends and fads as opposed to real improvements in shooting like carbon arrows over aluminum.

Does any old-timers know what were the archery shoe trends in the:
1990's
1980's
1970's
Dare I ask about the 1960's or older?

cheers, TIA


----------



## moot

*WAF Vegas*

Anytime you put $ on the table people will wear what gives them their best chances at winning. This is the only way to truly know what works and what doesn't.

I've never been to the WAF in Vegas. Just curious what the top guys/gals wear on their feet in Vegas?


----------



## fitadude

I have wore everything from sandals to work boots. 
This is the bottom line for me.
When shooting the Texas shoot out the wind was the worst. the wind came from behind the line and the side. I found that the shoes that I had would let the wind push me to my toes. NOT GOOD
So a good flat base is the key for me. I do not think you have to put to much effort into this. you will gain more points working on a better release than what shoe you are wearing. This sport is not rocket science as many think. just do it then do it....then just like that again and so on and so on


----------



## b.mcnice

*soles of a champion*

Okay, it may cost alot to become an Olympian but at least I can afford the same cheap "skater" shoes as the Olympic bound archers.

:wink:


----------



## Carnie362

*Italian shoes*

I just watched the "Italian Indoor Championships 2010" vid and was so impressed with their shooting but I couldn't make out the exact make and model shoes that they were wearing. Got to git me some Italian shoes. Anyone know what they were wearing or have pics?


----------



## feildfool

*Vegas?*

Any pics of the kind of shoes people are wearing this year?


----------



## b.mcnice

*louisville here I come*

Can't wait to try out the new skate shoes in Louisville. What did ya'll wear at the naa indoor nationals? I may not help my shooting but subconsciously it makes me feel better knowing I'm wearing styling kicks!


----------



## b.mcnice

*Louisville, are skater shoes a uniform standard?*

Just got back from Louisville and couldn't help to notice all of the archers wearing skating shoes. When did skating shoes become sooooo archery fashionable?


----------



## Aspirin Buster

I wear Allen Edmonds casual shoes on stage, they are handmade and do great. I can't wear cowboy boots..almost slid off a stage once wearing cowboy boots...


----------



## straat

Skating shoes make sense, a lot of shoes are designed for comfort during dynamic movement (walking) but when shooting you're just standing, like on a skateboard.


----------



## ArtV

Golf shoes....put a pad under the laces to support the bow tip


----------



## dhouse

What about the Nike Akribis? 

I kid, I kid.

Seriously, the Adidas Zissou. Red knit skull cap and baby blue track suit not included.


----------



## ScarletArrows

dhouse... Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go on an overnight drunk, and in 10 days I'm going to set out to find the shark that ate my friend and destroy it. Anyone who wants to tag along is more than welcome...


----------



## BloodyCactus

dhouse said:


> What about the Nike Akribis?
> 
> I kid, I kid.
> 
> Seriously, the Adidas Zissou. Red knit skull cap and baby blue track suit not included.


thats too cool!  does it come with CD of the cheesy theme music??


----------



## Radian

*There is no sense in debating this any longer...*

....here is one of the thread contributors , URABUS , in his shoes at our National Championships which were held this weekend.

He has obviously been holding back on us....


----------



## Folkers

LOL, There is a another secret though, the colour must be different to the other.


----------



## Folkers

This is how you put them on. Remember to take everything out the bags, unless you want fruit juice at lunch time. In that case, ad some fruit..... then go shoot some arrows.


----------



## samick

*hi*

i use nike 6.0 they are very comfortable and give me e more flat surface to stand on


----------



## nockpoint

*Still beating "Elmer" (the dead horse)*

I apologize if it appears that I'm still beating this dead horse but I'm pretty serious now.

I went along with the crowd and bought some vans skater shoes to shoot indoors. They worked well and I do think I like them for indoor shoots. However, for the past several months I've been practicing outside and find them comfortable and stable to stand in while shooting. However, at the end of day after walking 2 miles back and forth from 90m my feet are just killing me. The arches seems to be flattening out and my heals are swollen. Also, I went to a recent competition and didn't notice too many people wearing flat bottom shoes.

Is it me or do most archers wear van (flat bottom) shoes only indoors and either rain boots for the mud or running shoes for outdoors?

I haven't seen too many high end "elite" archers where I shoot so I'm wondering what the "elites" wear and why.


----------



## fingers81

I wear RedWing's only cuz i go shoot after work


----------



## BloodyCactus

nockpoint said:


> I apologize if it appears that I'm still beating this dead horse but I'm pretty serious now.
> 
> I went along with the crowd and bought some vans skater shoes to shoot indoors. They worked well and I do think I like them for indoor shoots. However, for the past several months I've been practicing outside and find them comfortable and stable to stand in while shooting. However, at the end of day after walking 2 miles back and forth from 90m my feet are just killing me. The arches seems to be flattening out and my heals are swollen. Also, I went to a recent competition and didn't notice too many people wearing flat bottom shoes.
> 
> Is it me or do most archers wear van (flat bottom) shoes only indoors and either rain boots for the mud or running shoes for outdoors?
> 
> I haven't seen too many high end "elite" archers where I shoot so I'm wondering what the "elites" wear and why.


get yourself some green superfeet, I have had mine for 6 years, Hiked the Appalachian Trail with then, they are never out of my shoes, I move em from shoe to shoe! Best inserts ever, they will fix yer arches + heels no problem!


----------



## urabus

gagagagagaga........
i was expecting sunny conditions, didn't pack any of the "water shoes" 
and it was wet!!!!! it rained from practice day till during the award ceremoney 3 days later......funny, it cleared up after that....yes i saw the sun....on the way to the airport.

ended up with a pair of gumboots from the hardware store.....not pretty, but kept my feet dry.....and i equaled my pb (FITA round) in the cold/wet/rain/dark/long day (first arrow @ 8h15......last arrow @ 17h45)
hmmm.......maybe there's something there


----------



## PAULIETEC

*Archery shoes*

Vans work really well for me too. They feel real solid and a nice flat sole to lock in you stance. I can also shoot bare foot really well also.


----------



## lizard

*Superfeet*



BloodyCactus said:


> get yourself some green superfeet, I have had mine for 6 years, Hiked the Appalachian Trail with then, they are never out of my shoes, I move em from shoe to shoe! Best inserts ever, they will fix yer arches + heels no problem!


I'm always in search of something that might help my shoes last longer, and this may be the trick for me. Probably go with walking/running, as that is what we do, walk back and forth, fetching arrows! PLUS, I'm really hard on shoes! A $140 pair of shoes only lasts me 3 months! Frightfully expensive to keep me in good shoes-to be sure!


----------



## dibscalled

For indoors... do nfaa and naa archers shoot in different kinds of shoes? Normally I shoot in boots but for naa I might have to go out and buy a pair of skater shoes to pass the dress code.


----------



## Beastmaster

dibscalled said:


> For indoors... do nfaa and naa archers shoot in different kinds of shoes? Normally I shoot in boots but for naa I might have to go out and buy a pair of skater shoes to pass the dress code.


I wear brown Keen hiking boots for almost every event, including Star FITA events. I've yet to be talked to about my footwear.


----------



## minnie3

we have a few at our club who shoot in bare feet all year round.


----------



## lksseven

has anyone tried shooting in those new-fangled shoes that have toes in them (so your feet sort of look like a hobbit's)? Or more to the point, would they qualify as 'approved' footwear at tournaments?

They're supposed to be great for your feet and balance (but they sure look funny).


----------



## Beastmaster

You're talking about the Vibram Five Finger "shoes". 

If one Interprets the rules even on a literal basis, it should be fine. 

I have sent an "Email" to USA Archery via their web page feedback form a while back. Naturally, I've yet to get a reply. I guess I should email someone like Tom Green directly.


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay, I emailed Tom Green and I got a response back this morning.

Basically, the recommendation is as follows:

For USA Archery events - the Vibram Five Finger "shoes" are technically allowed. In his words, if one applied the strictest sense of the rules, the Vibram Five Fingers would be allowed.

For FITA International events - the Vibram Five Finger "shoes" would violate the spirit of the rules. FITA prefers that competitors look "athletic". Therefore, a running style cross trainer or some such style for target, to comfortable hiking boots for field, would be preferable. Image, as they say, is everything. 

-Steve


----------



## lksseven

Thanks for the investigative effort, Steve.

Well, I bought some Sunday, and have shot in them a couple of times. I like how stable my base is when I'm wearing them while shooting. 

There's no getting around the fact that they look startlingly odd when you first see them on your feet (or someone else's feet). But I'll bet nobody more than 10 or 12 feet away from you would notice what you had on your feet. Anecdotal evidence - after I bought them, I wore them around the house all evening, even resting them on the coffee table while watching TV, and my wife didn't even notice them! (and this is a woman who, like most women, "don't miss much")!


----------



## Beastmaster

Here's my take on it. 

From the perspective of a newly minted Judge here in the US - it's technically okay and I'd be fine with it for a JOAD or state event. It gives an archer no advantage, and it covers the toes and heels. 

From the international archery perspective, there is (taking a military cue here) a "uniform of the day". The uniform of the day encompasses archers, judges, and staff. The uniform of the day for archers means they have to conform to some sort of rules regarding dress code. 

From a personal perspective, I'm awaiting this with some mild interest. If a team shows up with every archer wearing them, there would be some interesting discussion in the background. 

-Steve


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

I still cannot believe this thread; here are the stats.

#1 viewed, 1400 shooters list: 24,846
#2 Archery shoes: 20,637
#3 4,348

I did not know that Imelda Marcos was an archer.


----------



## Beastmaster

All joking aside, good footwear is a nice thing. Shooting while comfortable is a nice thing.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt

There was a guy at NAFAC earlier this month who was wearing them. I didn't get a chance to ask him about them, but they certainly looked strange. Hobbit like is a good description.


----------



## lksseven

a delicious side benefit is the chance to mortify my wife and daughter by wearing them in public


----------



## Lindy

I had to laugh at Hanks statistics on most viewed threads. Thanks Hank.

I don't remeber Kisek Lee devoting this high a percentage of his books to the subject of "archery shoes". Maybe I missed those chapters.

Regards


----------



## nockpoint

Lindy said:


> I had to laugh at Hanks statistics on most viewed threads. Thanks Hank.
> 
> I don't remeber Kisek Lee devoting this high a percentage of his books to the subject of "archery shoes". Maybe I missed those chapters.
> 
> Regards


Every time this thread resurfaces it makes me laugh. Ironically, the topic continues to have relevance year after year. Based on the number of hits, either shoes are the most important piece of equipment at the range or there exists an unfilled need for a product. I wonder what Vans or Keds would do with Hank’s stats?


----------



## dibscalled

Beastmaster said:


> I wear brown Keen hiking boots for almost every event, including Star FITA events. I've yet to be talked to about my footwear.


My daughter and her friends shoot in UGS because the indoor range cold.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

I shoot FITA archery so i am on the field all day. I have used skateboarding shoes (my favorite for indoors) But outdoors they tend to be a little too flat. I have used Pumas outdoors and just got a pair of Asics to shoot in and i like them so far.


nockpoint said:


> Do any shoe mfg. make archery shoes? I haven't seen any at the nike nor adidas websites.
> 
> Is there such a thing as archery shoes? If not, what are the best shoes to wear while doing target archery? I noticed some of the archers wearing everything from boots to sandals. I wear boots if the ground is wet & muddy and running shoes when its sunny & dry. Out of curiosity, what do others wear and why?
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> :darkbeer:


----------



## ArtV

Golf shoes made for archery A little pricey but great shoes for all shooting..indoors or outdoors.

http://www.golfsmith.com/products/3...t_Premier_-_Moonless/Marine/Danube_Golf_Shoes


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

ArtV,

They are pricey but that is because they are Ecco, and worth it. I had a serious foot injury that took me 2 1/2 years, 2 surgeries and 100 therapy sessions to recover from. Ecco were the most comfortable shoes to wear after my recovery. My foot doctor used to bring them back from Denmark before they were readily available in the US.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

CowBoy Boots Baby! Always!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

ManHunterUSMC said:


> CowBoy Boots Baby! Always!


If they are Ecco's, maybe...


----------



## Serious Fun

ArtV said:


> Golf shoes made for archery A little pricey but great shoes for all shooting..indoors or outdoors.
> 
> http://www.golfsmith.com/products/3...t_Premier_-_Moonless/Marine/Danube_Golf_Shoes


 Very nice.


----------



## ArtV

ManHunterUSMC said:


> CowBoy Boots Baby! Always!


Never road a horse while shooting.....even the horse archers don't wear cowboy boots....but hey if your into them...halahoooya. Bet the jug heads don't wear them...:shade:


----------



## b.mcnice

http://www.zazzle.com/classic_archery_target_shoes-167778437886184121

Best flat bottom shoes I ever shot in.


----------



## jwalgast

I've been shooting in the Vibram Five Fingers for two months now. They're awesome! I feel totally stable. In sneakers, I tend to "grip" my toes almost in an effort to balance better. But not in the Five Fingers. My feet are super relaxed. I'm really disappointed to learn they would not be allowed in FITA events. These shoes are the epitome of "athletic"!!

John


----------



## dotarchery

With the recent wet weather I've been using these rubbers and they work very well in grassy fields but a little too slick for field use.
http://www.shoebuy.com/rubbers.htm


----------



## dotarchery

*what the RA's wear*

Does any one know what type of shoes the RA's wear?


----------



## straat

This was in Amsterdam last year


----------



## dibscalled

straat said:


> This was in Amsterdam last year


Are those what I think they are…..? Are the RA’s really shooting in cowbow boots?

I just read through this thread and concluded that flat bottom skater shoes are preferred footwear for the serious indoor archer. Perhaps, I’m missing something.

As a parent of an aspiring youth recurve archer my daughter likes to wear her cowboy boots nearly everyday doing just about anything (except archery). Last month at the recommendation of our archery instructor we went out and bought a pair of skater shoes and she now laces them up religiously when she goes to archery practice. Seeing as the best archer in the US and World wears cowboy boots makes me think twice about what our archery instructor is saying about footwear.

Now, I don’t what to think. Can some other parents and/or coaches chime in and let me know which footwear you suggest or require for your students?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Ha! I suppose if an RA would come to the line with ballet toe shoes, we might have to have a discussion about that? Wear something that is comfortable and gives you a stable platform from which to shoot. I think your coach is giving you good advice about wearing a flat shoe.


----------



## b.mcnice

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/nyregion/20sweat.html?_r=4&DB_OEM_ID=9600&ref=archery

I noticed in the NY Times Columbia Archery article that the college archers wear a variety of different types of shoes during indoor practice.


----------



## ArtV

For what its worth. Brady is shooting is roper boots (cowboy boots) so there ya go...so much for the hype on what to wear. On of the best (won vegas) barebow shooters wheres high heel cowboy boots. 

The link above to the New York Times require that you log in....I wouldn't give that liberal rag any personal information including my name....be careful, you'll start getting solicitations for everything under the sun including ever Democrate running for office.
Art


----------



## Paula

ArtV said:


> For what its worth. Brady is shooting is roper boots (cowboy boots) so there ya go...so much for the hype on what to wear. On of the best (won vegas) barebow shooters wheres high heel cowboy boots.
> 
> The link above to the New York Times require that you log in....I wouldn't give that liberal rag any personal information including my name....be careful, you'll start getting solicitations for everything under the sun including ever Democrate running for office.
> Art


Nothing wrong with Democrats,,,,I do like you, have trouble with the solicitation part!!!! hugs


----------



## need-a-bow

I havent found any better everyday shoes than cowboy boots. I usually wear some Adidas but if not Ill probably be wearing cowboy boots(especially when shooting)


----------



## whiz-Oz

I think it's pretty safe to say that there are far more important things to worry about than optimum archery shoes for the vast majority of people. 
Putting slick tyres on your Toyota corolla doesn't transform it into an Indy car. 
People can obviously shoot winning scores in a wide range of footware. 
Balance training is going to help stabilise an archer regardless of what footwear they're wearing.


----------



## athomPT

Merrells for me


----------



## b.mcnice

ArtV said:


> For what its worth. Brady is shooting is roper boots (cowboy boots) so there ya go...so much for the hype on what to wear. On of the best (won vegas) barebow shooters wheres high heel cowboy boots.
> 
> The link above to the New York Times require that you log in....I wouldn't give that liberal rag any personal information including my name....be careful, you'll start getting solicitations for everything under the sun including ever Democrate running for office.
> Art


Art, sorry about the bad previous link.

Try this one (clink top 2 links):
http://query.nytimes.com/search/sitesearch?query=archery&srchst=cse

Else try this one (click on full story link):
http://www.gocolumbialions.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=45274&SPID=4048&ATCLID=205100826&DB_OEM_ID=9600


----------



## mullligan

ScarletArrows said:


> Nike Akribis will most certainly not be release to the public gotta make an olympic team to wear 'em but......
> 
> After a wonderful phone call with the nike shoe experts at nike.com I was sent in the right direction towards their new Zoom Trainer. Flat, little to no heel, great arch support, and excellent grip. Above all else very comfortable. I have a set of the Zoom Trainer Elites and trust me I will be ordering more. Only $90 not bad for this good of a shoe.
> 
> pic link (hope it works)
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=Nike+mens+Zoom+trainer&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N


Who knew the secret to shooting well was not related to sacrifice and hard work, it's the shoes you wear!
jk (pretty cool vid though).
http://www.5min.com/Video/How-To-Win-The-Olympics---Just-Shoe-It-34032628


----------



## ArtV

nike Akribis. Made for archery


----------



## dibscalled

ArtV said:


> nike Akribis. Made for archery


Did the RA's wear Nike Akribis at the last Olympics? I don't recall.

Roping cattle is a very athletic sport and all of the competitors wear cowboy boots. So, by definition aren't cowboy boots athletic footwear? Not that I want to start anything but does anyone know a judge that can answer my question? Cowboy boots are really comfortable and we'd like to wear our most comfy footwear.

thanks


----------



## tkaap

It sounds like the best footwear for the Easton Cup this weekend is hip waders...

It's a fun shoot, but the entry road to the facility built by the city on the bottom of a flood basin.


----------



## whiz-Oz

dibscalled said:


> Roping cattle is a very athletic sport and all of the competitors wear cowboy boots. So, by definition aren't cowboy boots athletic footwear? Not that I want to start anything but does anyone know a judge that can answer my question? Cowboy boots are really comfortable and we'd like to wear our most comfy footwear.


Cowboy boots meet all the requirements for footwear suitable to do archery in, under FITA rules. If you read them, it's pretty obvious that most normal closed footware is.


----------



## ArtV

Bare foot would be good


----------



## archermatt

I'm going to be giving these a try for archery this year. In addition, Merrell makes a minimalist shoe that would fit the bill for people who do not like their toes separated. I've used the five fingers for 7 months both running and weight lifting and feel tremendously more stable when using them. Only thing that will suck is wet grass and course, which we all know is a reality!



sbui said:


> Should try these out
> 
> http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/
> 
> I've put on some and will be getting some to where for everyday that I can. It feels just like your barfoot. The only thing better is that they will protect your feet from all the stuff that you will be working on.
> 
> I just think that being able to use all parts of your foot the better you will be for the balance even on different types of terrain.


----------



## lizard

I don't know if these would be legal by FITA or NAA standards, but if there is a desire to shoot as close to barefoot as you can get there are the Vibram Five Fingers Shoes, which are as darn close to barefoot as you can get without being barefoot! I have a pair and worked out in them and the balance I achieve in these shoes cannot be matched even with the best New Balance shoes you can buy. I did not waiver in my lunges across the room, I was rock solid. So Coach Lee, if you want bare feet this is the closest you will get! They are a little odd feeling at first, but once your feet get used to them they are fabulous. I have not shot in these yet, but do know a person out of the Cleveland Ohio area who has shot in them, and he said he really liked them and they were like being barefoot. 
One thing about "Archery Shoes" is if you are specifically looking for "Archery Shoes" look DURING AN OLYMPIC YEAR on the www you may just find one. The one I saw was around Beijing Olympic time, and it was by Adidas, a high top flat bottom shoe. There was also one by Nike (I think) that had the stitching in the color of the Olympic Rings, they were cool looking.
Just my 2 cents worth here!


----------



## dal.las12

Are the shoes you're talking about?


----------



## Tau44

Originally Posted by Radman

Heads-up FITA has just issued a ruling under the dress code about shoes. The dress code is "closed toe shoe" thongs, and sandals are not allowed.
They've also said that the shoes must be "athletic shoes" ie. no boots, etc.

http://www.usarchery.org/userfiles/f...de_Changes.pdf


What is there reasoning about not being able to wear hiking boots. I wear hiking boots in some form year round. After a major ankle surgery I don't trust tennis shoes to support my ankle. I can see sandals, and open toed shoes but what is there reasoning on boots?


----------



## Serious Fun

Tau44 said:


> Originally Posted by Radman
> 
> Heads-up FITA has just issued a ruling under the dress code about shoes. The dress code is "closed toe shoe" thongs, and sandals are not allowed.
> They've also said that the shoes must be "athletic shoes" ie. no boots, etc.
> 
> http://www.usarchery.org/userfiles/f...de_Changes.pdf
> 
> 
> What is there reasoning about not being able to wear hiking boots. I wear hiking boots in some form year round. After a major ankle surgery I don't trust tennis shoes to support my ankle. I can see sandals, and open toed shoes but what is there reasoning on boots?


Tau44, the link would not work for me. It seems incomplete. Could you provide the full link to the shoe information? Thanks


----------



## Serious Fun

USAA Resourceshttp://usarchery.org/resources/rules-regulations

USAA Dress code effective May 1, 2010http://usarchery.org/resources/rules-regulations/usaa-dress-code
United States Archery Association Dress Code.
In an effort to be more inclusive and to eliminate potential issues in recruiting new archers to USA Archery events, the USAA Board of Directors passed a revision to the current dress code. The revised dress code addresses the desired outcome and dictates less regarding specific colors allowed during competition. The general feel was to be sure our athletes presented themselves and the sport in a professional manner without dictating the specifics. The new dress code will go into effect Monday, May 31, 2010.

USAA Dress Code:1. All athletes and coaches must present a professional, athletic appearance while on the field. (Torn, ripped or badly faded clothing articles are not allowed.) Clothing may be of any color.
2. No camo or blue denim (jeans) may be worn at target events. Accessories such as trim on shirts, caps, quivers, armguards, footwear, etc., are permitted to be camo. At field events, denim may be worn but camo may not be worn.
3. Shorts, skorts and skirts must not be shorter than finger tip length while standing normally.
4. Men and women are required to wear upper garments covering the front and back of the body and covering the midriff when at full draw. Women's upper garments shall have a minimum strap of 3" or sleeves. Men's upper garments shall have short or long sleeves.
*5. Sport/athletic shoes are recommended to all athletes and coaches during target events. Shoes must cover the entire foot.*6. At no time will any athlete or coach wear any article bearing any image or language to be considered offensive to others.

FITA Rule Book 1 as of April 1, 2011http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...ules/01 C&R Book/Book 2010/2010_book1_NEW.pdf
Book 1, Page 403.22.1.2 Sport shoes must be worn by all athletes and coaches during Target events. Sport shoes may be different styles but must cover the entire foot.


----------



## jhunt414

This thread needs to die and should never be resurrected. In fact it should be illegal to resurrect this thread.


----------



## dal.las12

lizard said:


> I don't know if these would be legal by FITA or NAA standards, but if there is a desire to shoot as close to barefoot as you can get there are the Vibram Five Fingers Shoes, which are as darn close to barefoot as you can get without being barefoot! I have a pair and worked out in them and the balance I achieve in these shoes cannot be matched even with the best New Balance shoes you can buy. I did not waiver in my lunges across the room, I was rock solid. So Coach Lee, if you want bare feet this is the closest you will get! They are a little odd feeling at first, but once your feet get used to them they are fabulous. I have not shot in these yet, but do know a person out of the Cleveland Ohio area who has shot in them, and he said he really liked them and they were like being barefoot.
> One thing about "Archery Shoes" is if you are specifically looking for "Archery Shoes" look DURING AN OLYMPIC YEAR on the www you may just find one. The one I saw was around Beijing Olympic time, and it was by Adidas, a high top flat bottom shoe. There was also one by Nike (I think) that had the stitching in the color of the Olympic Rings, they were cool looking.
> Just my 2 cents worth here!


Not to be cute but I did try these shoes on and though comfortable I didn't buy because they're too uniquely styled for my taste.

Out of curiosity does anyone know what judges wear "shoe-wise". They seem to do "actually more" walking than the archer's themselves. Instead of imitating the archers I think we should be imitating the judges.

Also, does anyone know if there is shoe dress code for judges like the one for archers?


----------



## Beastmaster

lizard said:


> I don't know if these would be legal by FITA or NAA standards, but if there is a desire to shoot as close to barefoot as you can get there are the Vibram Five Fingers Shoes, which are as darn close to barefoot as you can get without being barefoot! I have a pair and worked out in them and the balance I achieve in these shoes cannot be matched even with the best New Balance shoes you can buy. I did not waiver in my lunges across the room, I was rock solid. So Coach Lee, if you want bare feet this is the closest you will get! They are a little odd feeling at first, but once your feet get used to them they are fabulous. I have not shot in these yet, but do know a person out of the Cleveland Ohio area who has shot in them, and he said he really liked them and they were like being barefoot.
> One thing about "Archery Shoes" is if you are specifically looking for "Archery Shoes" look DURING AN OLYMPIC YEAR on the www you may just find one. The one I saw was around Beijing Olympic time, and it was by Adidas, a high top flat bottom shoe. There was also one by Nike (I think) that had the stitching in the color of the Olympic Rings, they were cool looking.
> Just my 2 cents worth here!





dal.las12 said:


> Not to be cute but I did try these shoes on and though comfortable I didn't buy because they're too uniquely styled for my taste.
> 
> Out of curiosity does anyone know what judges wear "shoe-wise". They seem to do "actually more" walking than the archer's themselves. Instead of imitating the archers I think we should be imitating the judges.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is shoe dress code for judges like the one for archers?


I answered a question about the Vibram Five Finger shoes either on this thread or another one.

Basic answer - for USA Archery events, the Vibram Five Finger shoes and their clones follow the letter of the rule. They cover the toes, and are not flip flops or sandals that expose the toes. As both an archer and a judge, I have not seen anyone shoot a tournament with them on - yet.

Complex answer - FITA would prefer if one did NOT wear Vibram Five Finger shoes or their clones. They aren't "athletic" in appearance for Television purposes.

Judging shoes - Judges should wear shoes that are "athletic" in appearance. That's the long and short of the recommendation.

Hiking boots - I wear Keen hiking boots and shoes to work, play, shoot, and judge (only for outdoor events). Both boots and shoes really look like sneakers, albeit brownish in color, but with enough sneaker like appearances to where I have yet to be told otherwise. And - they mix with khaki's well.

Judging shoes - in most indoor events, I have worn white Nike (hint - sponsor of USA Archery!) cross trainers. They give me enough stability to where I could use them when I shoot and are "athletic" in appearance. In outdoor events (like when I helped judge team rounds for the Arizona State JOAD Outdoor), I wore a pair of my Keen hiking low top shoes. Again, the low tops look like sneakers and are "athletic" in appearance.

Speaking personally from here on down (and this is my personal opinion, not those of USA Archery or FITA) - footwear needs to be a balance of appearance to conform within the minimal rules that are present, along with the need to give the archer stability, protection against the elements/terrain, and comfort.

As a shooter, I want footwear that I can wear all day, protect my feet, yet give me the stability and traction needed to do what I need to do - shoot my bow.

As a judge, I want footwear that I can wear all day, protect my feet, and give me the ability to do what I need to do - walk up and down the field all day 

From the judging perspective and shooter perspective - Footwear is totally an individual choice. Just like in the NBA where footwear is an individual athlete's choice; rules are given to help with the safety and general appearance and nothing else. What you do from within the minimal rules given is up to you.

If an archer shows up with bright pink Converse Chuck Taylors that was Bedazzled, they conform to the rules - I can't tell the archer to change shoes, nor would I want to. 

-Steve


----------



## nockpoint

Its like the new balance Minimus were made for archery. Comfy indoors and outdoors, best way to describe them as feels like you're going commando but has just the right amount of support.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/love_running_more/sets/72157624838621079/
check it out.


----------



## ArtV

Great shoes...love my Minimus...have two pair..one for every day and the "10's" trail running. Wear em commando. Regulations says nothing about socks..ha:wink:


----------



## jmvargas

they do look really nice and comfy but doubt if they're waterproof....

wouldn't mind using them but only when it's dry...


----------



## PaulCypert

I find these two extremely comfortable - 

http://uncrate.com/stuff/new-balance-minimus-life-shoe/

http://uncrate.com/stuff/saucony-hattori-minimal-running-shoes/

Both in the same idea I guess. I like shooting in boots too, but it's hot over here LOL.


----------



## iammarty

Keds....

View attachment 1151456


----------



## dal.las12

Funny thing happened today, walked into the local shop saw the Laura Francese calendar hanging in the store, went to go shoot, after a while the bow technician asked me "Saw you looking at my calendar what color shoes was wearing?". My sheepish response "err, what shoes?"


----------



## jmvargas

iammarty said:


> Keds....
> 
> 
> ...i like.....where can we get these??


----------



## dibscalled

Elizabeth Hurley at Cotswald
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1291903/Liz-Hurley-draws-long-bow-short-dress-high-heels-Cotswald-Show.html?ITO=1490

By far, the second best archery shoes I've ever seen. However, I think the finger-tip length of her attire might not be fita legal.


----------



## pwyrick

Blackfletch said:


> For some time I have been wearing golfing shoes. The ones without metal spikes. It allows me to keep my footing , look good and they are comfortable.


Me, too. Comfortable, waterproof, great lateral support, and most of all "very stylish".


----------



## route66

Just found this on another website, see Q&A #17. I'm curious if anyone noticed what kind of shoes were worn at the 1st Olympic trials last month. Please share.

http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Technique/FAQs/FAQs.html#Q17


----------



## limbwalker

Brady and Joe Fanchin were wearing golf shoes IIRC. Not sure if they removed the soft spikes or not. Didn't ask. But golf shoes make good sense. Sturdy with flat soles and waterproof too. Vic and I were shooting in the same VANS sneakers that we wore during the team event in Athens. Good shoes for shooting as they provide a VERY stable platform. 

I loved Vic's comment to me at the trials... "how do you keep your shoes so clean?"  

Answer: "Don't shoot in them so much!"

John


----------



## jmvargas

there are golf "teacher" shoes that just have fairly flat soles....looks just like the ones you take on the course..

i may try one soon!..


----------



## dal.las12

Okay, I thought I had the formula to shooting like Vic:
1.)	Get me some flat sole Vans shoes.
2.)	Placed them back in the box and store them under my bed.
3.)	Go to the range and start shooting like Vic.
I don’t understand…. I have the right shoes and I did all the right things, why can’t I shoot like Vic?


----------



## dal.las12

limbwalker said:


> Brady and Joe Fanchin were wearing golf shoes IIRC. Not sure if they removed the soft spikes or not. Didn't ask. But golf shoes make good sense. Sturdy with flat soles and waterproof too. Vic and I were shooting in the same VANS sneakers that we wore during the team event in Athens. Good shoes for shooting as they provide a VERY stable platform.
> 
> I loved Vic's comment to me at the trials... "how do you keep your shoes so clean?"
> 
> Answer: "Don't shoot in them so much!"
> 
> John


Okay, I thought I have the formula to shooting like Vic:
1.)	Get me some flat sole Vans shoes.
2.)	Placed them back in the box and store them under my bed.
3.)	Go to the range and start shooting like Vic.
I don’t understand…. I have the right shoes and I did all the right things, why can’t I shoot like Vic?


----------



## deadeyedickwc

i use the arched toning shoes if i shoot right i just go back wards to adjust my shot works great


----------



## aaronthesun

Vasque hiking boots or my skate shoes. Skateboarding shoes have a flatter, wider sole that's good for indoor, and my boots are great outside, when you sometimes have to stand on uneven surfaces.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Can somebody please take this thread and just write a book? I cannot keep up with the information. We need a table of contents and an index.

Latest update

Archery Shoes 53,254 views
SF equipment in second with 4,585.

This does not count Arrow1347's FITA Style sight rings in the classified section (21,107). By the way, I have one and really like it.


----------



## Sanford

deadeyedickwc said:


> i use the arched toning shoes if i shoot right i just go back wards to adjust my shot works great


Man, I have made the mistake of wearing those twice to practice at the range, and no way could I keep balance at anchor. Get's me seasick real quick.


----------



## lizard

This is humorous! Everyone wants the edge, and if a better shoe can give you an edge, what the heck! It's a good question/discussion! With lots of opinions! Good to help the archer looking for new shoes an idea of what everyone is wearing or thinking! 



jhunt414 said:


> This thread needs to die and should never be resurrected. In fact it should be illegal to resurrect this thread.


----------



## whiz-Oz

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Can somebody please take this thread and just write a book? I cannot keep up with the information. We need a table of contents and an index.


No. We just need people to realise that so many top shooters wear shoes that they find comfortable, stable and appropriate for the conditions, just like almost every other variable to do with archery. Everyone likes to think that equipment of some sort gives them the edge, yet ignore the single performance secret of the great shooters. They've ALL practiced and trained a lot. That's their edge. It's the edge that nobody seems to want, but they'll believe that some particular type of shoe holds the secret. It's like believing that some particular type of gear knob holds the secret to winning the World Rally Championship...


----------



## ArtV

John, what type of shoe laces did you guys wear in the Vans? Nylon or cotton? I'm thinking a blend of poly/coat might be the best?

I'm thinking with the right shoe laces I could cut down my practice by 40 or 50 arrows per day.


----------



## dal.las12

ArtV said:


> John, what type of shoe laces did you guys wear in the Vans? Nylon or cotton? I'm thinking a blend of poly/coat might be the best?
> 
> I'm thinking with the right shoe laces I could cut down my practice by 40 or 50 arrows per day.


As whiz-Oz already pointed out many are focusing on the wrong thing. The specific type of lace material is irrelevant. What you ought to be focusing on is where you get the biggest bang for the buck….. it’s the aglets not laces…… duuuuu.


----------



## ArtV

Well dadburnit....knew I was fishing in the wrong place...the darn eyelets..hmmmm who wooda thunk...you much smarter than me. Well maybe I can just find a pair of wedgies that fit a little snug...get the eyelets right and the hell with the laces. Plus it would save time..no need to tie them which would mean more time to praktis.

They need to make a sticky for this thread...some of the best shootin info on the web site.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

dal.las12 said:


> As whiz-Oz already pointed out many are focusing on the wrong thing. The specific type of lace material is irrelevant. What you ought to be focusing on is where you get the biggest bang for the buck….. it’s the aglets not laces…… duuuuu.


I thought he was making the point that focussing on sarcasm (guilty as charged) will not make you a better archer. It was my sarcastic post that was quoted. But to get back on topic, I am not ready to rule out either laces or aglets....


----------



## dal.las12

Good for Jake and Miranda (in the finals)!
The pics I have seen are great but I can't make out the shoes.
Gots to know what kind of shoes Jake and Miranda are wearing, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## dal.las12

So……. having the right pair of shoes does make a difference.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...eason-ray-allen-setting-career-154810057.html


----------



## rolyat008

Vibrams FTW!!!


----------



## rolyat008




----------



## dibscalled

.....and we're back by popular demand!


seriously now. Did anyone get a better look at the new blue-ish green-ish Brady was wearing? What's the make and model? I'm just curious, but who knows I might just try on a pair the next time I buy shoes.


----------



## kshet26

These?
http://dutchtarget.smugmug.com/WORLD-CUPS-GPS/SEASON-2012/WORLD-CUP-SHANGHAI-2012/i-sHkSzjM/0/L/SHADA12163-L.jpg

I can't tell what the logo on the tongue is. I'd want to say Airwalk (red circular logo) but I can't find those shoes on their site.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Do you realize that Nockpoint started this thread the month he joined in Dec 2007 and has only 31 posts to date. I wonder if, 57,000 + views later, he has any idea what he has done?


----------



## hwjchan

Lol... all sarcasm aside, flat-soled skate shoes work well. My go-to shoes are classic waffle sole Vans. That are purple and back.


----------



## JRD84

Most of the guys I shoot with around here wear cowboy boots

sent via smoke signals.


----------



## dibscalled

Yup, those are the ones!



kshet26 said:


> These?
> http://dutchtarget.smugmug.com/WORLD-CUPS-GPS/SEASON-2012/WORLD-CUP-SHANGHAI-2012/i-sHkSzjM/0/L/SHADA12163-L.jpg
> 
> I can't tell what the logo on the tongue is. I'd want to say Airwalk (red circular logo) but I can't find those shoes on their site.


----------



## dibscalled

Do you mean is he aware that he asked a good question that is standing the test of time or that he asked a question that is driving you and many others crazy with it's unending popularity?

lol




Hank D Thoreau said:


> Do you realize that Nockpoint started this thread the month he joined in Dec 2007 and has only 31 posts to date. I wonder if, 57,000 + views later, he has any idea what he has done?


----------



## TheAncientOne

The thread that wouldn't die! LOL

TAO


----------



## dal.las12

ArtV said:


> John, what type of shoe laces did you guys wear in the Vans? Nylon or cotton? I'm thinking a blend of poly/coat might be the best?
> 
> I'm thinking with the right shoe laces I could cut down my practice by 40 or 50 arrows per day.



Art, you bring up an interesting question which got me wondering. Do most archers use the same or different laces on their shores and as they do with the one they use as a finger sling? Not that it matters at all for a finger sling as much as shoes but it makes me wonder..... ?


----------



## Matt Z

Brady was wearing Merrell's that he bought in Shanghai according to Mel Nichols.

I rocked the golf shoes on a wet, soft field this weekend and worked out incredibly well. Will do so from here on out.


----------



## skunklover

The same shoelace type as the fingersling of course. It's better matching that way, thus vastly increasing scores.


----------



## dal.las12

Olympic pistol shooting shoes.
http://www.athleteps.com/2010/nike-shooting/

Pretty cool.


----------



## dibscalled

These are the perfect archery shoes they help me space my stance out perfectly before every shot.

http://articles.cnn.com/2012-06-18/us/us_adidas-shackle-shoes_1_sneaker-new-design-slavery?_s=PM:US


----------



## dal.las12

Pretty cool the brits are going with addias Deflexion padding in their archery kits for London.
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/45439/london-2012-olympics-team-gb-adidas-kit

What the heck is deflection padding in archery shoes and how does it help?


----------



## kshet26

Built in chest protector and Deflexion arm guard:

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news-gallery/45439/london-2012-olympics-team-gb-adidas-kit/4#image 

Wonder if anyone will actually wear it.


----------



## edgerat

Here you go Hank.


----------



## b.mcnice

If it weren’t for Spangler getting the snowball rolling there’s a good chance this thread would have died. Nevertheless, archery shoes continues to be relevant today as it was five years ago. I know color coordination is important when selecting archery equipment but I wonder how many also coordinate their shoeware with the rest of their equipment. I know I’m guilty of selecting less comfortable shoes that match my rig just because it looks cool.


----------



## spangler

b.mcnice said:


> If it weren’t for Spangler getting the snowball rolling there’s a good chance this thread would have died. Nevertheless, archery shoes continues to be relevant today as it was five years ago. I know color coordination is important when selecting archery equipment but I wonder how many also coordinate their shoeware with the rest of their equipment. I know I’m guilty of selecting less comfortable shoes that match my rig just because it looks cool.


And now my contribution to AT is complete.


----------



## Huntmaster

Oh lord, will a mod please kill this thread already!!??


----------



## Scott.Barrett

I just want to get in on this before it gets closed....


----------



## Blades

Good god I just read this whole thread.... 

Fantastic waste of 30 minutes in a boring class. 

For the record I love my Vibrams, and love shooting in them. Very solid grip cause you can get the toes moving and help with the grip. Plus, they are just fun to wear. They do stink though if you dont wash them, so buyer beware.


----------



## Bob Furman

or










All look very stable LOL


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Where are you Nockpoint? This is your legacy to the world or archery !!!!!!


----------



## edgerat




----------



## target1

It's a well established fact that blue shoes are best. If you coordinate all your equipment, clothing and shoes, you will be awesome.


----------



## spangler

target1 said:


> It's a well established fact that blue shoes are best. If you coordinate all your equipment, clothing and shoes, you will be awesome.


I'm pretty sure that wearing red shoes gives you 1-3 extra fps.


----------



## Carnage1990




----------



## BaconRocks

I wear a pair of hi-top Chucks that are my team/school colors. They match our shirts.


----------



## TER

The main thing I learned on the Aussie Forum: red is fast, blue is consistently accurate. You must chose each piece of gear keeping in mind these truths.


----------



## b.mcnice

spangler said:


> I'm pretty sure that wearing red shoes gives you 1-3 extra fps.


Spangler, if memory* serves me research done by ground breaking scientists at the North American Cern labs in the north east corner of Western Saskatoon concluded the following that was published in the 1967 Journal of Aeronautical Physics:

White and black = inert
Blue > 1-2 fps
Red > 3-4 fps
Yellow < 1-2 fps












* …..but then again, my memory doesn’t always serve me well.


----------



## eagle man

PM sent


----------



## b.mcnice

After reading through nearly all of this thread I find it mostly humorous but also a little educational but I truly wonder what Rick McKinney thinks about shoes. I'd bet he say that it doesn't matter one little bit because a good archer will adapt to his/her footing environment. Even so, I'd like to know what Rick wears when he shoots.


----------



## Fury90flier

Since there is a bare bow class, can we have a bare foot division?


----------



## b.mcnice

Fury90flier said:


> Since there is a bare bow class, can we have a bare foot division?


There may be a bare foot division.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A2KJkIZ8FoRQSyoA8fWJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Darchery%2Bshoes%26fr%3Dyfp-t-521%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D64&w=634&h=452&imgurl=i.dailymail.co.uk%2Fi%2Fpix%2F2012%2F09%2F04%2Farticle-2198013-14D1B4E1000005DC-835_634x452.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymail.co.uk%2Fsciencetech%2Farticle-2198013%2FParalympics-2012-How-technology-transforming-Games.html&size=70+KB&name=As+Britain%E2%80%99s+paralympic+basketball+team+takes+to+the+court%2C+they+have+a+secret+weapon+-+a+hi-tech+foam&p=archery+shoes&oid=338f2906cdf56ef0acbc52c5d07ed987&fr2=piv-web&fr=yfp-t-521&tt=As%2BBritain%25E2%2580%2599s%2Bparalympic%2Bbasketball%2Bteam%2Btakes%2Bto%2Bthe%2Bcourt%252C%2Bthey%2Bhave%2Ba%2Bsecret%2Bweapon%2B-%2Ba%2Bhi-tech%2Bfoam&b=61&ni=72&no=64&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=13eg5vg7u&sigb=137hk1ekt&sigi=12jj8n4ea&.crumb=MtiBE8wt1Mj


----------



## limbwalker

b.mcnice said:


> After reading through nearly all of this thread I find it mostly humorous but also a little educational but I truly wonder what Rick McKinney thinks about shoes. I'd bet he say that it doesn't matter one little bit because a good archer will adapt to his/her footing environment. Even so, I'd like to know what Rick wears when he shoots.


Pretty sure Rick weighed in on the shoe topic recently, on another thread, and to paraphrase, said something to the effect that it was pretty ridiculous to think that shoes will make or break an archer. I think he said they all wore running shoes back in the day, and that if it was good enough then, it's good enough now. When you look at their scores compared to todays scores, and consider the equipment they were using, it's hard to argue.

John


----------



## Warbow

limbwalker said:


> Pretty sure Rick weighed in on the shoe topic recently, on another thread, and to paraphrase, said something to the effect that it was pretty ridiculous to think that shoes will make or break an archer. I think he said they all wore running shoes back in the day, and that if it was good enough then, it's good enough now. When you look at their scores compared to todays scores, and consider the equipment they were using, it's hard to argue.
> 
> John


I dunno. How can I possibly shoot well unless I am wearing multi-weave carbon fiber shoes with .0001 tolerances? I sure hope Easton will be making them public soon.


----------



## limbwalker

They'll have the "Fuse" brand on them, you can bet. ha, ha.


----------



## TheAncientOne

Do you think that Hoyt will have an ILF version and a Formula version?

TAO


----------



## Warbow

TheAncientOne said:


> Do you think that Hoyt will have an ILF version and a Formula version?
> 
> TAO


Hmm...I think they are cantilever construction, so that would be Formula only. But you'll need to buy the compatible, patented Hoyt Formula socks to go with them. What I'm not sure about is the AMO Archery Shoe sizing...something about subtracting 3 inches, or adding 1.75 inches to True Foot Length :dontknow:


----------



## TheAncientOne

Warbow said:


> Hmm...I think they are cantilever construction, so that would be Formula only. But you'll need to buy the compatible, patented Hoyt Formula socks to go with them. What I'm not sure about is the AMO Archery Shoe sizing...something about subtracting 3 inches, or adding 1.75 inches to True Foot Length :dontknow:


Do the rules allow for stabilization? If so can I add weight to the heel or am I restricted to a long rod and two side rods at the toe cap?

TAO


----------



## Warbow

TheAncientOne said:


> Do the rules allow for stabilization? If so can I add weight to the heel or am I restricted to a long rod and two side rods at the toe cap?
> 
> TAO


Well, they have to fit through a 122cm ring...


----------



## bobnikon

As for colour, you can wear all the blues and reds you want, if you want to stick to those outer rings, for me it is gold baby, maybe even with a little x on the toes. Now I just have to be careful not to get distracted and and shoot my own foot. Then again if it is gold, there isn't a chance I would hit it...
ECL


----------



## ArtV

The never ending thread....wear sneekers...keds are the best. Cheap, comes in queer colors or black, good for stability and above all...Chic cool.


----------



## ThomVis

I feel a discussion on string count in the shoelaces coming on.


----------



## Humdinger

haha.. Just noticed no one has posted today. I thought i would keep this thread rolling.. I like Globe shoes.. Indoor i wear a slip on shoe by them (Very comfy) out door its gotta be Jason Ellis edition with the Carbon Fiber panels! If i forget my shoes i do not shoot. You gotta look good when you shoot, you never know when the paparazzi might jump out of a bush and snap a pic! ;0


----------



## Blades

ThomVis said:


> I feel a discussion on string count in the shoelaces coming on.


14 strand Fast Flight all the way! 

That Dacron will just hold you back....


----------



## Sighting In

ThomVis said:


> I feel a discussion on string count in the shoelaces coming on.


I prefer 1 per shoe, but that's just me. Does that make me a traditionalist?


----------



## dotarchery

After trying many different types of new technologies and styles I am going back to Vans.


----------



## Warbow

Blades said:


> 14 strand Fast Flight all the way!
> 
> That Dacron will just hold you back....


Yeah, but you need FF compatible eyelets :embara: Fine for those new Hoyt Formula shoes, but the old-style shoes not so much. :dontknow:


----------



## Blades

Warbow said:


> Yeah, but you need FF compatible eyelets :embara: Fine for those new Hoyt Formula shoes, but the old-style shoes not so much. :dontknow:


Yes, but the added weight will allow you to use majesty string laces, which wont need to be waxed, and will make the shoes faster. Besides. They only make Dacron in black. I need the string to match the rest of my gear. Im thinking Orange and black?


----------



## Warbow

Blades said:


> Yes, but the added weight will allow you to use majesty string laces, which wont need to be waxed, and will make the shoes faster. Besides. They only make Dacron in black. I need the string to match the rest of my gear. Im thinking Orange and black?


Well, the darker the color the more bulk there is in the strands due to the volume the dye takes up. I think I'd want to be sure of how much twist to put in the laces--and on what the best agates would be. Carbon fiber agates? Titanium? Halo serving? :dontknow:


----------



## Blades

Not sure about the agates. Ill have to check on that one. For now I would say titanium for a good weight to tensile strength ratio. Halo severing, but don't go too small with it otherwise it wont be a good fit. Probably a half twist per inch on the laces. But remember to twist opposite ways on each shoe as to not throw the quantum twist gravity field out of alignment.


----------



## dal.las12

Which Vans model do you US Olympic team members wear? Lace or slip on types? I'm sure color doesn't matter much to you guys but I'm curious about the function and performance?


----------



## dal.las12

limbwalker said:


> Brady and Joe Fanchin were wearing golf shoes IIRC. Not sure if they removed the soft spikes or not. Didn't ask. But golf shoes make good sense. Sturdy with flat soles and waterproof too. Vic and I were shooting in the same VANS sneakers that we wore during the team event in Athens. Good shoes for shooting as they provide a VERY stable platform.
> John


Which Vans model do you US Olympic team members wear? Lace or slip on types? I'm sure color doesn't matter much to you guys but I'm curious about the function and performance?


----------



## HarrisZL

birkenstocks


----------



## ThomVis

Not allowed at our range, they don't enclose the foot entirely.


----------



## Warbow

Well, to be serious about archery shoes, should add that in the morning at the Golden Gate Park range in San Francisco folks wear rubber rain boots or waterproof hiking boots if they don't want their feet to be soaking wet from the dew on the grass. Can't have all of our archer's getting trench foot...


----------



## airwolfipsc

I use new balance coz the make them wide and will take the orthotics, went to CVS and got orthotics for 40 bucks..all done
I'm flat footed so I need to be comfortable for all that standing time!


----------



## ThomVis

Warbow said:


> Can't have all of our archer's getting trench foot...


On our range, when it rains the water on the grass can't get away quick enough, turns the field into a swamp when tens of archers go back and forth fetching arrows. My "archery" shoes: Stonekit Torino, waterproof and save from any left behind arrow points.


----------



## mullligan

Which are better for archery Sketchers or Vans?


----------



## CapnKilo

Speaking of shoes, I just listed a pair of shotput shoes that KSL recommends in the classifieds here. I was really curious to try them out, but sadly they are a bit too small. My wife ordered them months ago and can't find the receipt, or else we'd just return them.

Keith


----------



## mullligan

Baseball shoes?

http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/top-shots-week-of-august-5-2013-1375715624-slideshow/http-www-webmd-com-skin-problems-and-treatments-guide-skin-conditions-pruritus-photo-1375893742180.html


----------



## Arsi

THE THREAD WILL NOT DIE! HAHA! 

Also, I got some Nike Flex 2012s. Those are nice shoes. Upgrade from regular flat sole Vans skater shoes. I wore the Vans once on accident and my gosh what a difference.


----------



## w8lon

I shoot my best in Moccasins. The next best thing to digging your toes into the dirt!
www.carldyers.com


----------



## spangler

I like shooting in my jungle boots that I got when I was in the Army. I'm considering painting some red stripes on them to increase my arrow speed.

I just looked back and realized I was the initial person to respond to this thread. I love this thread. In another 10 years I'm going to print it off and sell it as a book.


----------



## Franklin7

size 15 cowboy boots? nice stable platform and you can get some fancy designs  as and added plus they can get more expensive than your bow!


----------



## Xero

Beach sandals -- funky old ones, because I live at the beach. The elastic top laces broke and so I replaced them with neon orange shoe laces (over brown/black). Some days the sand from the Archery Barn floor gets into them. But mostly I have a depression on the shooting line where my right foot sits -- perfectly with the beach sandals. Every bit like finding a hold point on my face. 

-- Noooooo . . . seriously! :shade:


----------



## Jay-El

I just throw Fortify Archery/Marksmanship* enchantment on whatever shoes i'd be wearing , then I'm good to go.


----------



## Zarrow

My Choice http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-Spyridon-Mens.htm?activity=multiuse


----------



## TheLongbowShoot

spangler said:


> I wear samba classics by adidas. They are indoor soccer shoes and are super comfortable. Plus they have a flat sole.
> 
> Plus I use them for playing soccer in.
> 
> -Andrew


Good idea. I wore my indoor shoes for sometime . You must play indoor right? But I always wanted some good flat shoes and my indoor ones are the best. But that being said I wear my boots when shooting 3D.


----------



## spangler

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Good idea. I wore my indoor shoes for sometime . You must play indoor right? But I always wanted some good flat shoes and my indoor ones are the best. But that being said I wear my boots when shooting 3D.


I much prefer outdoor and don't care as much for the indoor game. Also, oddly, when I do play indoor I don't like to do so in my sambas....I just like the shoe so I wear it.

blah blah blah...

something about archery.

There, no longer offtopic.


----------



## ArtV

Barefeet.


----------



## spangler

All shoe related questions, answers, and commentary belong here.


----------



## Peter1337

I always wear wheat timbs  Love them. Indoor and outside.


----------



## spangler

Shoes.


----------



## limbwalker

Distraction technique... nice.


----------



## spangler

limbwalker said:


> Distraction technique... nice.


Just wanted to bring the most useful thread AT has to offer back to the forefront.


----------



## GBUSA

Can we get a shoe coach in the house?

All these opinions on which is the best shoe is nice and all, but how about an actual shoe coach chiming in.
Perhaps a shoe coach locator to make it easier to find one local to us?

Thanks,
GB


----------



## joebehar

I would be happy to provide shoe coaching services at the very reasonable rate of only $99 per month. Included in my fee is a guesstimate of your shoe size, whether black or brown looks better on you and am in depth video tutorial on how to tie shoelaces.

For an additional $49 per month I have a hotline where you can actually talk to me about shoes.

My qualifications are exemplary. I've been wearing shoes for 55 years. I've successfully bought shoes for my children and they have no foot problems at all. I also live very close to 3 shoe stores.

Visa, money orders and paypal accepted. Call 1-800- HOT-SHOES for more info. Call before midnight tonight and we'll throw in a free set of shoelaces with every order.


----------



## target1

joebehar said:


> I would be happy to provide shoe coaching services at the very reasonable rate of only $99 per month. Included in my fee is a guesstimate of your shoe size, whether black or brown looks better on you and am in depth video tutorial on how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> For an additional $49 per month I have a hotline where you can actually talk to me about shoes.
> 
> My qualifications are exemplary. I've been wearing shoes for 55 years. I've successfully bought shoes for my children and they have no foot problems at all. I also live very close to 3 shoe stores.
> 
> Visa, money orders and paypal accepted. Call 1-800- HOT-SHOES for more info. Call before midnight tonight and we'll throw in a free set of shoelaces with every order.


What are your certifications. Are you NTS certified (National Training Shoe)?


----------



## MickeyBisco

target1 said:


> What are your certifications. Are you NTS certified (National Training Shoe)?


Agreed, need to know what level shoes we are talking about. Level I is basically the disposable flip-flops that they give you at Burke Williams.


----------



## Warbow

MickeyBisco said:


> Agreed, need to know what level shoes we are talking about. Level I is basically the disposable flip-flops that they give you at Burke Williams.


Woah, woah. I spent a week getting fit for Level 4 shoes, but it just didn't happen. I'm told if I fly out to one of the next STAR Fita Shoots I can re-apply. :dontknow:








I guess I'll have to stick to the L2 shoes for now. At least they are waterproof.


----------



## Mulcade

Everyone's thinking it, I'm just saying it out loud.

Spangler's a *******. :darkbeer:

EDIT: ******* also refers to donkeys of the male variety.


----------



## spangler

Mulcade said:


> Everyone's thinking it, I'm just saying it out loud.
> 
> Spangler's a *******. :darkbeer:
> 
> EDIT: ******* also refers to donkeys of the male variety.


I accept this.


----------



## w8lon

Does anyone have a suggestion for proper snowshoes that will be used for shooting in my backyard this winter, as quite frankly I found last winters x-country skies very difficult to shoot with. Although ski's do help in developing balance during the shot cycle as well as speeding up the entire cycle ultimately snowshoes may be a better option. I weigh in at two fifteen minus the twenty or so pounds of required clothing and seven pound bow if this helps in the decision of length/width ratio of proper snowshoes.


----------



## MickeyBisco

I'm more than happy to help set you up. I use 1x4 nailed to work boots in an X pattern. Generally they are best fitted while the wearer is on his back, feet in the air, like a turtle. 16-20 nails should do it.

Let me know.


----------



## w8lon

I have seen this done, the last guy that tried this with a framing nailer was concerned as to whether Cabelas would cover his new boots under warranty do to leakage.


----------



## MickeyBisco

w8lon said:


> I have seen this done, the last guy that tried this with a framing nailer was concerned as to whether Cabelas would cover his new boots under warranty do to leakage.


Not a problem. v2.0 includes a roof tar upgrade. No water will ever penetrate your boots, or any other part of you, again.


----------



## w8lon

I see that Easton does produce snowshoes as to providing proper support in my weight class, or should I say spine for my weight class is another question. Perhaps GT could provide a little more insight as to my choice.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Easton-Artica-Hike-25-Snowshoes-/360439426929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ebdd2f71

They do match my bow!


----------



## bobnikon

Yeah, but they are still 25's, they need to make 27's...


----------



## Basilios

i find toms to be comfy to shoot in. Almost like a slipper


----------



## joebehar

target1 said:


> What are your certifications. Are you NTS certified (National Training Shoe)?


I have a BSSc (bachelor of shoe science) degree from the Bulgarian Shoe High Intensity Training institute, commonly known as BulS.H.I.T


----------



## Xrod

Converse Chuck Taylor's! They are flat soled, long, so that you can see where they are pointed, are all American, and most importantly, they come in a wide range of colors to match any bow setup!


----------



## lizard

Me thinks these are not Legal on the archery field....if wrong, please correct!



Zarrow said:


> My Choice http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-Spyridon-Mens.htm?activity=multiuse


----------



## MickeyBisco

lizard said:


> Me thinks these are not Legal on the archery field....if wrong, please correct!




When I posed the same question to Don Rabska recently he answered that they were indeed acceptable, as they both cover the toes and heels. The rule (he said) was created to keep people from shooting in flip-flops and sandals.


----------



## SkiSoloII

How about broomball shoes? They have little suction cups that should keep you VERY steady on an indoor concrete surface.
http://www.midwestbroomball.com/NEW-Clearance-BR-Broomball-Shoes-P131C4.aspx

PS: Do we get extra points for being published in this thread?

Dave


----------



## Basilios

I just wear a pair of pink fluffy slippers. It distracts the competition


----------



## Arsi

Hello old friend 

Anyways on a serious note, I am now shooting in some Nike Flex 2013 Runs. Nice and comfortable!


----------



## Warbow

Whatever you do, don't accept help from the archery shoe salesman and Walmart - just don't. :mg:


----------



## Basilios

Ok more seriously I wear adidas sambas. Just a regular pair of indoor soccer shoes.


----------



## b.mcnice

Even though this is a crazy thread and I too would like to run with the "cool people" wearing my Van Doren Authentic Vans, but with plantar fasciitis it makes it tough. Just curious if you know what kind of shoes are worn by archers with this condition.

TIA


----------



## lizard

I think the whole thing about not shooting in flip flops and sandals is a bit ridiculous! Though I do understand about the flip flops. At practice HERE people wear what they want! It used to be before all the hubbub with the vast coaching system we have now, we could wear whatever footwear we wanted. I wonder if it is a USAA or WA to have the "close toed shoe" requirement...Maybe "Serious Fun" can chime in on the answer as to why in the last 8 or so years we have been quashed wearing what we deem as comfy, or next to barefoot shooting shoes has been overruled to closed toed sneakers.

BTW, I'm fine with sneakers, as I have to shoot in them anyway, I have an ankle problem and I have these wonderful under armour VALSEATZ boots that work really well. If I don't wear them my ankle is done after shooting practice. I may have some sort of stress fracture.



MickeyBisco said:


> When I posed the same question to Don Rabska recently he answered that they were indeed acceptable, as they both cover the toes and heels. The rule (he said) was created to keep people from shooting in flip-flops and sandals.


----------



## Greysides

As I understand it, the reason for closed toed shoes is to avoid the possibility of people impaling themselves on arrows hidden in the grass. As it is in force here too I would assume it has WA origins.


----------



## c365

A good place to see about shooting shoes might be in competition rifle match equipment, they have flat soled shoes although probably pretty pricy. Thinking back, Champion's Choice might still be in business.


----------



## Ten_Zen

I use these with DC skate shoes. These inserts act like a level bubble in your shoe. you can feel exactly how much weight you are putting on what part of your foot. really helps me find my center.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-balance-keeper-stance-controller.html


----------



## Beastmaster

The shoe requirement is a World Archery bit. 

A bunch of people (myself included) used to love wearing Keen sport sandals that covered the entire toe box and the heel. Dave Cousins got tagged for wearing them one year, and it went downhill for the Keen sport sandals from there. I remember because I was shooting the same tournament and got hit with the same "ruling" as well.

Ever since then, I've worn either Keen low profile hiking shoes, or lightweight running shoes. When you wear a 14 EEE shoe - you wear what you find that works.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

I wore Keens at Nationals in 2010. I went so far as to show a number of judges, including Jane Johnson. I wonder what changed, aside from someone's mind?


----------



## Beastmaster

midwayarcherywi said:


> I wore Keens at Nationals in 2010. I went so far as to show a number of judges, including Jane Johnson. I wonder what changed, aside from someone's mind?


It was 2011 at one of the USAT events. The ruling coming from guys like Tom Green and Sergio Font.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

It's a silly ruling. The Keen sandals are athletic looking and protect the feet more than adequately. The interpretation of the rule changed because someone didn't like the way shoes looked? Perhaps some WA/USAA wonk will come with calipers to measure the size of ventilation hloles in our footwear choices. It's all silliness with no discernible purpose.


----------



## Beastmaster

midwayarcherywi said:


> It's a silly ruling. The Keen sandals are athletic looking and protect the feet more than adequately. The interpretation of the rule changed because someone didn't like the way shoes looked? Perhaps some WA/USAA wonk will come with calipers to measure the size of ventilation hloles in our footwear choices. It's all silliness with no discernible purpose.


The ruling is based on how "sporting" the shoe is. Just like the Vibram Five Finger shoes are up for interpretation, so are sandals.

I don't agree with it. But if I expect to play, I need to abide by it.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Beastmaster said:


> The ruling is based on how "sporting" the shoe is. Just like the Vibram Five Finger shoes are up for interpretation, so are sandals.
> 
> I don't agree with it. But if I expect to play, I need to abide by it.


Oh I certainly will abide with the rule. What irks me is that 2 guys decide the shoes are not 'sporting' after they were vetted at Nationals the year prior.


----------



## Beastmaster

midwayarcherywi said:


> It's a silly ruling. The Keen sandals are athletic looking and protect the feet more than adequately. The interpretation of the rule changed because someone didn't like the way shoes looked? Perhaps some WA/USAA wonk will come with calipers to measure the size of ventilation hloles in our footwear choices. It's all silliness with no discernible purpose.


I think it's due to the interpretation based upon this...that really went into full effect in 2011. 

http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFil..._Article_3.22.1.2_sportshoes_definition-e.pdf

At the time, the Keen sandals that both I and Dave were using had no heel coverage.

There are three Keen sandals in their current catalog that could be argued as sporting enough to qualify. It's got full heel coverage, it has full toe coverage, and it has coverage up past the level of the peak of the arch.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Ok, uncle! In practical terms, the Keen sandals provide much more protection than the Vibram 5 finger shoes, or any of the minimalist running shoes out there. But hey, I guess we will all play by the letter of the law, rather than the intent of the rule.


----------



## Xrod

For those of you that own the book "Archery - The Ultimate Resource..." developed by our own USA Archery, take a look at the pictures on pages 102 and 103 and elsewhere. Since this book is supposed to be the "Bible" for American archers training with NTS, you should emulate the examples given in the book. Never mind that you are handling a weapon with sharp pointed projectiles. It's more important to look cool.

-Socks with sandals (Keens)
-Five finger "shoes"
-Flip flops
-Clogs with capri's (For Europeans)

All just great on the shooting line! Work really well for hunting too!


----------



## MickeyBisco

Yawn.

I don't hunt, haven't for 20 years. If I do, I'll wear boots.

Not concerned about looking cool, that kinda went away after 40. 

That said, if there is a pair of shoes that provides me with more comfort and falls within the rules, even barely... I'll be wearing them. Currently it's Adidas skate shoes, but closed toe Keens and even Vibrams may be in my future. I don't reckon my mesh topped running shoes are going to afford me any more protection than my woven leather stripped Keens.


----------



## Warbow

*Are waterproof Chucks the ultimate archery shoe?*

I saw these and couldn't resist bumping this thread. Lots folks love flat shoes for archery, and waterproof shoes are great for shooting in dewy, early morning archery range grass, so these limited edition waterproof chucks must be the ultimate archery shoe 









http://gizmodo.com/finally-a-pair-of-waterproof-chucks-thatll-survive-a-s-1636901751

At $110 a pair they seem a bit spendy, but since the feet are the literal foundation of every archer, no price is too much to pay. The only thing that would make them better would be if they were made and marketed by Pilla and certified "hydrophobically perfect" by Zeiss. :wink:


----------



## RickB4

Greg Bouras said:


> Skateboarding Shoes? Think I will have to look into those. I really have not found a shoe beside bare foot or mocassins that gives me a good balance on the ball the foot without feeling like I am on an incline.


Good old chuck Taylor's, I squat and dead lift in em as well. Nice flat sole


----------



## spangler

Because shoes


----------



## limbwalker

Scotch Guard your Chucks and you got what you need for less coin.


----------



## Arsi

SHOES THREAD IS BACK! YAY! Im glad someone bumped it.

Im currently shooting in these:

http://www.footlocker.com/product/model:231826/sku:05298401/nike-flex-fury-mens/

So far so good!


----------



## Warbow

My go to archery shoes for mornings setting up the range and shooting standing in the dewy grass. Cheap. Completely waterproof, unlike "breathable" "waterproof" boots (which, of course, means they don't breathe, at all, and you have to switch shoes as the range dries out and the day warms up.)


----------



## bobnikon

At long last... And because it was time for a bump!!!
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/flex-archery-archery-laces-canvas-shoes.html


----------



## Warbow

bobnikon said:


> At long last... And because it was time for a bump!!!
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/flex-archery-archery-laces-canvas-shoes.html



"Made with archers in mind"









5 year-old archers, apparently. I can easily imagine a kindergartener asking mom or dad for these because they have little archery targets on them. As for me, I prefer my clothes *not to have targets on them*. Could just be me 

But, if adults want to pay $70 for skate shoes with targets on them, have at it. Enjoy what you like.


----------



## Arsi

Oh man, put lights in the heels and im sold!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

And in typical LAS fashion every single color/size is on backorder!!!


----------



## MikeG

bobnikon said:


> At long last... And because it was time for a bump!!!
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/flex-archery-archery-laces-canvas-shoes.html


Yikes. No thanks. I have a pair of plain white Ecco golf shoes that I'm going to start wearing. I'm not sure if I'll get funny looks from people, but they're the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

What is it with LAS and Oly archery and everything being on backorder?????


----------



## Warbow

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What is it with LAS and Oly archery and everything being on backorder?????


I don't know that you can rightly blame LAS for all of that. Hoyt, for example, is rather known for late shipments of limbs and risers. :dontknow:


----------



## target1

Couldn't resist?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

No I know it's not all their fault! But it does get a bit frustrating at times.


----------



## Ten_Zen

This thread will never die


----------



## Warbow

Ten_Zen said:


> This thread will never die


Oh, now you are just tempting a mod with a sense of humor... :mg:


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What is it with LAS and Oly archery and everything being on backorder?????


It's a new arrival, which means they don't have it in the warehouse yet, but they're taking orders. Most of the new arrivals are that way. 

This is stinking funny. I almost didn't open this thread. You know, after the initial groan, I couldn't help it. 

Yeah, official archery shoes! Lol. We will have them at X10. The kids will love them.


----------



## Arsi

Are there any research articles on the effects on shooting with shoes with high FOC?


----------



## Warbow

Arsi said:


> Are there any research articles on the effects on shooting with shoes with high FOC?


That is something I've been looking into, but I've really had a hard time fletching them properly - they just won't fit into my Bitzenburger. I may need to switch to spin wings... :embara:


----------



## Varza

bobnikon said:


> At long last... And because it was time for a bump!!!
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/flex-archery-archery-laces-canvas-shoes.html


HOLY... why are those $70?! They're just flat shoes... I have a nice pair of Etnies that I got for about $50, and I thought I was splurging. 

"Made with archers in mind" = archers really love the pretty colors, and variety in said colors


----------



## squid013

Ariat cowboy boots are my archery shoes


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Archery shoes is back !!!! Now I don't have to search for it. By the way, I am wearing my Asolo mountaineering boots in my Avatar picture. I wore some low cut Goretex Vibram soled shoes the day before but it was too slippery and I had to pull out the big dogs for day 2.


----------



## GBUSA

I just need to find the little archery target stickers for my skate shoes and I'm in like Flynn.




Bump


----------



## PKayser

When they wear out, you can put them on a shelf and practice spots. Totally worth it.


----------



## Varza

Ugh, when I start shooting field... I'm gonna have to splurge on hiking shoes =/


----------



## Azzurri

Varza said:


> HOLY... why are those $70?! They're just flat shoes... I have a nice pair of Etnies that I got for about $50, and I thought I was splurging.
> 
> "Made with archers in mind" = archers really love the pretty colors, and variety in said colors


In all the colors they remind me of Gazelle soccer shoes I used to wear. Heck I may try some Gazelles one of these days as archery shoes.


----------



## volforto

Arsi said:


> Are there any research articles on the effects on shooting with shoes with high FOC?


Something like this https://www.xsens.com/customer-cases/effect-different-shoes-aiming-shooting-archery-2/?


----------



## target1

volforto said:


> Something like this https://www.xsens.com/customer-cases/effect-different-shoes-aiming-shooting-archery-2/?


now there's a guy with too much time on his hands.


----------



## Blackshadow

target1 said:


> now there's a guy with too much time on his hands.


Or too much grant money.


----------



## Warbow

So, apropos of nothing, just a reminder of this 2010 ruling that Beastmaster linked to earlier:



> The Technical Committee feels this definition provides an adequate guideline allowing for any suitable footwear for the purpose, but not necessarily limited to this definition. The definition would exclude open toed or open healed footwear such as sandals, “flip flops”, etc. If the shoe fully covers the toes and heal to or past the height of the feet arch, we feel they should be considered legal.
> 
> Additional comments - Any footwear used by an athlete who determines the selected footwear is best suited to facilitate their comfort and provide maximum performance is acceptable with the few restrictions noted. This interpretation takes into account the comfort and personal preference of the athlete regardless of the sporting activity. These can be running shoes, walking shoes, hiking boots, work boots or any suitable footwear as determined by the athlete under the guidelines noted.


Which I guess means stiletto heels are ok _if_ they are closed heal and toe and have sides that go up to the arch of the foot...and as long a they are sporty, I guess... And ballet slippers, and ghillies, and...:embara:


----------



## kshet26

I always wanted to try my cycling shoes. Super stiff, a little toe lift to lean into. Walking to the target would make you look like a duck though.


----------



## Warbow

kshet26 said:


> I always wanted to try my cycling shoes. Super stiff, a little toe lift to lean into. Walking to the target would make you look like a duck though.


What if you could clip at the target line :dontknow:

And cycling shoes totally are athletic shoes, no need to refer to the 2010 ruling


----------



## Warbow

Oh, and for those who are wearing stilettos for archery, you may need these  :

http://www.amazon.com/Solemates-High-Heeler-Narrow-Silver/dp/B00BV01G0G









"The patented Solemates High Heeler protects heels from sinking into grass and from becoming damaged from walking on soft or unsupportive surfaces (i.e., cobblestones, bricks, wooden decks and more)."

Speaking of, what are the most in appropriate shoes folks have seen at the range? I've certainly seen some bad choices during 3D shoots - including heels, in the forest :mg:


----------



## GBUSA

All my shoes are archery shoes.
And I didn't pay any extra for that designation 🍺


----------



## arc2x4

Teva TeraFI Sandals make perfect archery shoes on the Fita field. On the trail nike trainers or Keene water proof hiking boots depending on the time of year.


----------



## spangler

Cuz Limbwalker.

Oh, and to keep it on topic, has anyone tried the Adizeros Shotput shoes?


----------



## motarded

I love my vans slip ons, or chuck taylors for indoors.


----------



## mcullumber

it'sss backkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## bobnikon

Awesome. Best Zombie thread on AT!!!


----------



## rbro

Good topic. I wear Crocks mainly because I'm a diabetic, and they're the only things my feet tolerate. I guess they are a no-no for Formal archery events, but I'm an old old geezer and shoot mainly in local leagues and for fun.

rbro


----------



## Arsi

I love it when this thread comes back! 

As an update from my last post (I was wearing Nikes previously), during the whole three hour weather delay from Nationals earlier this year, I stopped by the Academy Sports store since they gave us a coupon in our bag. Due to the rainy weather, my Nikes were waterlogged for the most part. A bunch of RAs suggested to me to buy waterproof golf shoes so I went and did that. Nice and waterproof! I think they were $30 after the coupon. Havent had soggy socks/feet ever since!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Hold the presses, Archery Shoes surpasses 100,000 views !!!!

By the way, I purchased some North Face approach shoes which worked really well for a rugged and slippery FITA field course. I did not have to use the mountaineer boots I described in post 429. 

Next milestone, 500 responses. Let's getter moving.


----------



## Arsi

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Next milestone, 500 responses. Let's getter moving.


It has to be organic. The thread has to die for a few months then necro'd out of the blue


----------



## Ranger 50

I am personally going to go with a low pump in lizard skin. Laugh if you dare.


----------



## nvcnvc

Warbow said:


> I saw these and couldn't resist bumping this thread. Lots folks love flat shoes for archery, and waterproof shoes are great for shooting in dewy, early morning archery range grass, so these limited edition waterproof chucks must be the ultimate archery shoe
> 
> View attachment 2047178
> 
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/finally-a-pair-of-waterproof-chucks-thatll-survive-a-s-1636901751
> 
> At $110 a pair they seem a bit spendy, but since the feet are the literal foundation of every archer, no price is too much to pay. The only thing that would make them better would be if they were made and marketed by Pilla and certified "hydrophobically perfect" by Zeiss. :wink:


Anyone know where are these sold? They look awesome. Could not find them anywhere on the internet.


----------



## Black46

nvcnvc said:


> Anyone know where are these sold? They look awesome. Could not find them anywhere on the internet.


From Converse
http://www.converse.com/us/en/regul...tml?siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-wiSgHU3K.IsN7jjEza_lzQ


----------



## ArtV

fa-nominal this is still going. I'm sure it has been suggested....barefoot. Solid with the ground, great feel, keeps you cool, and distracts your competition.


----------



## Zarrow

ArtV said:


> fa-nominal this is still going. I'm sure it has been suggested....barefoot. Solid with the ground, great feel, keeps you cool, *and distracts your competition.*


specially if you have toenail fungus lol


----------



## Warbow

ArtV said:


> fa-nominal this is still going. I'm sure it has been suggested....barefoot. Solid with the ground, great feel, keeps you cool, and distracts your competition.


Shoes must be closed in FITA, but you could put a *picture* of bare feet on the shoes


----------



## SteveMMM

nvcnvc said:


> Anyone know where are these sold? They look awesome. Could not find them anywhere on the internet.


You might be able to make your current Chuck Taylor's behave the same way. Do a web search for superhydrophobic sprays or coatings. There is a lot on the web. I have seen a technical talk on how this stuff works but have yet to try it. It is pretty cool.


----------



## Warbow

I suppose these probably aren't waterproof. Sigh....









http://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-Co...en-Women-Couple-LED-Sneakers/32437522672.html

Ya think USAA would submit this to the WA Technical committee to decide whether these "electronics" would be allowed on the line, given that you can use cell phones to plot arrow groupings at the target (as you would paper)?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Hate to bump this but I needed to know how many views it had. This is the best thread EVER !!!!


----------



## Arsi

YAY!

So since we last spoke, I was wearing waterproof golf shoes. I still am wearing that same pair and I have since taken them on a muddy rainy field shoot. Kept traction the entire time and my feet nice and dry.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Hate to bump this but I needed to know how many views it had. This is the best thread EVER !!!!


A resurrection. Today is the appropriate day


----------



## J-Shooter

I love this thread. My favorite all-around shoe these days are the Vans Lites, they are the classic models with a squishier running shoe/eva-like material used for the soles. They still have flat bottoms, but I suppse the additional cushioning may ultimately provide less "stability" for some. On the other hand, checkerboard shoes are awesome at the shooting line.


----------



## SHPoet

I went the Sketchers route. I love the gel insoles.


----------



## virginmesa

This is the shoe you want. It is flat but very stable, also offers excellent traction for shooting outside or 3-D competitions.

Salomon S Lab Sense 4 or Sense 5 is the most current model. They offer a few different models, one for wet and rain one for dry terrain and one that is ultra light. These are designed as trail running shoes that are very light can handle rough terrain and wet muddy conditions without letting water through. They also dry very quickly and are extremely comfortable. I used to wear salomon speed cross shoes, but I found them to be jacked up in the heal a little bit too much.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmvargas

i participated in this thread many times in the past and have since had several shoes that are ok but none really great...

i have still to find one that is soft-not spongy-on the bottoms of my feet,with flat soles, completely waterproof,lightweight and available in white and pastel colors....and oh--durable too!

one with velcro strap closures or slip-ons would also be great but these are not musts..

any recommendations??


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo

Yes...golf shoes are all you need


----------



## jmvargas

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> Yes...golf shoes are all you need


...i have 14 pairs in rotation right now and none of them have ALL the qualities i want...

the closes are probably my crocs and puma spikeless ones but they still lack at least one of my musts...


----------



## Neo888

what about this?:

http://www.dcshoes.com/pure-300660.html


----------



## jmvargas

Neo888 said:


> what about this?:
> 
> http://www.dcshoes.com/pure-300660.html


...those look pretty good but unless i can try them and feel just how soft they are on my feet bottoms i won't know for sure..

thanks for the link though..


----------



## Neo888

I use them, they are very solid, like I am nailed down to the ground with totally flat bottom part of the shoe, yet still very comfortable to wear.


----------



## imhunting2

I wear Vans or my Converse Chuck Taylors for shooting spots, otherwise my Salomon Speedcross or my hunting boots for outdoor 3d or field shoots.


----------



## 2rott

Went to Dicks to try some vans. Strange fit. Never had problem fitting shoes before. The 1st pair, the left fit good & the right was short. Pulled another box of the same size, 10, & both were snug. Tried a 10.5 of the same style & the first one on narrowed toward the front. I gave up & I'll try something else. Anyone else have problems with Van's?


----------



## huckduck

Vans will pack out as you wear them. I used to use DCs until they got too ratty.

Just picked up a pair of k-swiss lozans to try shooting in


----------



## tkaap

Surely the right answer is this:

IOFIT smart shoes with pressure sensors connected to a mobile app to give you instant feedback.

Anything less is just short-changing yourself...


----------



## toxoph

Great thread! At Newberry, coach Green worked with us on our balance using balance pads








It was very difficult balancing on these small pads with the goal being a better connection to the ground. Which in the end, is what we are ultimately trying to do. Coach said he has students that can balance on one foot/pad, remain perfectly still and shoot the bow! Us old farts could barely do it on 2 with no bow.

Point being, with this type of training, it would improve our stance with any pair of shoes!


----------



## Azzurri

toxoph said:


> Great thread! At Newberry, coach Green worked with us on our balance using balance pads
> View attachment 4683081
> 
> 
> It was very difficult balancing on these small pads with the goal being a better connection to the ground. Which in the end, is what we are ultimately trying to do. Coach said he has students that can balance on one foot/pad, remain perfectly still and shoot the bow! Us old farts could barely do it on 2 with no bow.
> 
> Point being, with this type of training, it would improve our stance with any pair of shoes!


http://images.manufactum.de/manufactum/grossbild/86659_1.jpg

I've actually been using a variation on that on my nonshooting workouts. Not this one specifically but something I found like it.


----------



## paper shooter 2

What were the top archers wearing in Rio?


----------



## Arsi

How bout them archery shoes?


----------



## limbwalker

Arsi said:


> How bout them archery shoes?


:darkbeer:


----------



## spangler

I logged on just to comment on this thread. The wind has been taken out of my sails a bit as I see it has been recently updated.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster

spangler said:


> I logged on just to comment on this thread. The wind has been taken out of my sails a bit as I see it has been recently updated.


Trying really hard not to call you a dork... lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Why *can't *I wear my birkenstock sandals!?!?!?!


----------



## J-Shooter

[email protected] said:


> Why *can't *I wear my birkenstock sandals!?!?!?!


Lol, I usually do. I never considered it might be a no-no. 

But more importantly, do we know what size shoe Chang Hye Jin wore in Rio?


----------



## Keeshond

J-Shooter said:


> Lol, I usually do. I never considered it might be a no-no.
> 
> But more importantly, do we know what size shoe Chang Hye Jin wore in Rio?


Photo analysis indicates a lady's size 7.


----------



## Azzurri

Keeshond said:


> Photo analysis indicates a lady's size 7.


But when the laces are strung it's more like a 6 1/2.


----------



## Keeshond

Azzurri said:


> But when the laces are strung it's more like a 6 1/2.


Where's minoritydude when we need him. LOL


----------



## tkaap

Azzurri said:


> But when the laces are strung it's more like a 6 1/2.


Pull out your bow square and measure the lace height...

-T


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

I have not heard much from Archery Shoes in awhile.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off




----------



## Arsi

Arsi said:


> YAY!
> 
> So since we last spoke, I was wearing waterproof golf shoes. I still am wearing that same pair and I have since taken them on a muddy rainy field shoot. Kept traction the entire time and my feet nice and dry.


Still going strong with the same pair! I am in the market for some new ones. Mine are still waterproof after almost a year and a half but they are definitely losing the spikes on the soles for traction.


----------



## bobnikon

I don't think I have the calves for these, but...


----------



## spangler

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Trying really hard not to call you a dork... lol.


guilty as charged.


----------



## target1

I sure missed this thread. All I know whatever shos you have they must be blue.


----------



## spangler

target1 said:


> I sure missed this thread. All I know whatever shos you have they must be blue.


Well that depends. Red shoes make your arrows fly faster. The faster they go, the less time they have in the air to be affected by conditions.

Green are of course the most accurate. Blue are fine for indoor I guess, as long as you use green laces to try to get some of the crossover accuracy inherent in green.


----------



## fingolete

mythbusted!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arsi

So my Foot Joy golf shoes were getting a bit ragged and less waterproof. Upgraded to these New Balance Minimus SL golf shoes. Took them out for a spin just now and they feel great! Bring it on rainy tournaments!


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Years ago I wore my spikes for rainy events. I was an oddity and lots of fellow shooters had fun yelling 'fore!' In my direction. Nothing works better than wearing my Dry Joy's on a dewy morning or rainy day.

I'm also beginning to see a few more wear cycling jackets during rainy weather, with the bow arm sleeve being zipped off. It's still a bit of an oddity, but it makes too much sense for it not to be employed. I still see high level shooters shooting with substandard jackets in the rain.


----------



## Bender

I've always liked this thread. 

We all make fun of it. BUT those who know, also know that the foundation to out shot starts from the ground up. Shoes are critical! 

I myself wear a hiking boot. Probably not an "optimum" shooting shoe. But that is because actually Field and 3D are my preferred venues as well as hunting.Some of the places I go are truly treacherous. 

As for a jacket. I am NEVER happy with that. I shoot such that the string passes VERY close to my bow arm. It takes a lot of my attention to keep my jacket and armguard such that I'm not whacking it bad. 

Honestly given rain, if its not stupid cold, I do far better to just accept it and get wet. As long as I have a hat, then not having to constantly screw with the jacket and armguard is one less thing to mess with my mind.


----------



## sean91285

+vans all the way


----------



## spangler

Hello best thread on AT. How ya doing?


----------



## ceratops

Hello zombie thread!! Glad to see you staggering by again...

spangler got post #500 !


----------



## spangler

ceratops said:


> Hello zombie thread!! Glad to see you staggering by again...
> 
> spangler got post #500 !


I also have post #2


----------



## farsight

Posting to this thread because 1. It has got to be the longest running thread in AT and 2. I apparently need 20 post to access the Classifieds section now. 
Now to go make two more posts.

Oh, +1 for Vans.


----------



## SBills

I've grown partial to my Jordan's these days. Yeesh this thread is old.


----------



## spangler

SBills said:


> I've grown partial to my Jordan's these days. Yeesh this thread is old.


Like you.


----------



## SBills

Look who's taking grey beard. :wink:


----------



## spangler

That is a solid point. When this thread started, I had much fewer gray hairs.


----------



## drolander1

It blows me away how much opinion people have on this. As long as it is closetoed wear what is comfortable, and like everything else in archery be consistent!


----------



## spangler

Any opinions on shoes for the upcoming 2020 indoor season?


----------



## Mike Lawless




----------



## Boomer2094

Mike,

I dare you to wear that during Vegas Shoot 2020...

That would be priceless...

Boomer


----------



## Mike Lawless

Boomer2094 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I dare you to wear that during Vegas Shoot 2020...
> 
> That would be priceless...
> 
> Boomer


The funny thing is.....I bought those as a white elephant Christmas party gift.
I may have to do exactly what you said. If for no other reason than to distract from my shooting!


----------



## SBills

Boom


----------



## Boomer2094

Lol, that would be awesome!

And who knows...you may start a trend in the barebow world!


----------



## target1

It's always a comfort to know this thread can be resurrected decade to decade and be truly appreciated for it's valuable content,


----------



## spangler

target1 said:


> It's always a comfort to know this thread can be resurrected decade to decade and be truly appreciated for it's valuable content,


Let it never be said I have contributed nothing to this community.


----------



## lcaillo

I like some support on my ankles and something that is comfortable over a day of standing and walking. I wear my Rocky's hiking boots and some good hiking socks. I hate soggy socks when there is dew in the morning and shoes get wet, so the hiking boots serve all of those concerns for me.


----------



## bluedevil49

I've recently started wearing my Vibram Five Fingers to shoot in. Not surprisingly, I'm getting a very solid connection to the ground.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

I was trying to find Archery Shoes recently but it did not come up on a search. I am so happy to see that it has not gone away. I have learned more about archery from this thread than any other.

I wish there was a thank you button. I could push it a thousand times without exhausting all the thanks I want to give.


----------



## lawrencecj

Would like to know if this shoe would have any benefit - 

REEBOK LEGACY LIFTER MEN'S WEIGHTLIFTING SHOES


----------



## ryan b.

lawrencecj said:


> Would like to know if this shoe would have any benefit -
> 
> REEBOK LEGACY LIFTER MEN'S WEIGHTLIFTING SHOES
> View attachment 6994801


I have a very immobile left ankle. Well both ankles but more the left. If I don’t wear a heel I tend to arch/extend too much as I can’t shift weight over direction of toe without my heel coming off the ground. I usually wear my boots (cowboy boots) but have also worn weightlifting shoes as I use them at work (strength and conditioning.). Weightlifting shoes are SUPER stiff and flat sole and will murder your feet if you’re not accustomed to them. I use adidas weightlifting with 3/4” heel like those above. They would probably have too much heel if you have somewhat normal ankle mobility. If my ankle worked I’d like VANS. Haven’t opened this thread in years. Glad I did. Cheers.


----------



## Kuerbis

I'm thinking of these for $20 , that's less than Van's


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Is it time yet to resurrect Archery Shoes?


----------



## Russ H

Absolutely. Let me go put my Vans on.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx0huz6TiLo


----------



## SHPoet

Russ H said:


> Absolutely. Let me go put my Vans on.


Sketchers or nothing!!!


----------



## reddogge

lawrencecj said:


> Would like to know if this shoe would have any benefit -
> 
> REEBOK LEGACY LIFTER MEN'S WEIGHTLIFTING SHOES
> View attachment 6994801


If you are geezing it has velcro straps so you don't have to tie them.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Were white shoes required under the old all white dress code?


----------



## woof156

1. What ever Robin Hood wore
2. Who needs shoes? Cupid doesn't wear any and he/she is a pretty good shot-- most of the time but not so good at back tension tho...


----------



## Stash

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Were white shoes required under the old all white dress code?


No, but it was not uncommon for archers to have to tape over the logos. I once was told to cover up the Adidas 3-stripe logo on my shoes.


----------



## spangler

So what are your shoe choices for the 2021 season


----------



## Russ H

It's baaaaack... love it. I'm going vans or Altras... flip flops for practice


----------



## bluedevil49

Nike Skate shoes for me, but one of the employee's from Archery Supplies (Adelaide, Australia based business) shot at my local club 2 weeks ago wearing these


----------



## Chaoscreature

Vans SK8 Hi's are my favorite shoes for almost anything. If I'm not wearing my Vans, it's $2 Old Navy flip-flops.


----------



## limbwalker

spangler said:


> So what are your shoe choices for the 2021 season


Really doesn't matter if you don't shoot archery anymore now does it?


----------



## bobnikon

For 2020... No question


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

Shoes... PFTTT... Going through the rehab/PT to get a new prosthetic foot, and my prosthetist are already discussing a "walking" leg and a "archery" leg...


----------



## woof156

Whatever the shoe brand, it you shoot recurve they have to have a high arch......


----------



## Tiny_MN

Are rules still in place for dress code, and not wearing tennis shoes?


----------



## wa-prez

Tiny_MN said:


> Are rules still in place for dress code, and not wearing tennis shoes?


You can find the USAA Dress Code here: https://www.usarchery.org/resources/usa-archery-sanctioned-event-dress-code-180319182603.pdf

And specifically about shoes, "7. Shoes must cover the entire foot. Sport/athletic shoes are recommended. "

So unless you mean something different when you say "Tennis Shoes" I think they would be fine.


----------



## Tiny_MN

wa-prez said:


> You can find the USAA Dress Code here: https://www.usarchery.org/resources/usa-archery-sanctioned-event-dress-code-180319182603.pdf
> 
> And specifically about shoes, "7. Shoes must cover the entire foot. Sport/athletic shoes are recommended. "
> 
> So unless you mean something different when you say "Tennis Shoes" I think they would be fine.


Thanks for the info, I'll have to review it. I'm new to FITA shoots, and was going off word of mouth from someone who said basically "No camo, no jeans, no tennis (running) shoes". When I did a couple of seminars with Griv, he had commented similarly. Or, at least that's how I took it as I did primarily 3D shoots.


----------



## Maggiemaebe

It's when you get the archers (or accompanying parents) in crocks, sandals and flip-flops coming that things get a little interesting...smh. I've never kicked an arrow stuck in the turf but can only imagine how far it would penetrate in between my toes!


----------



## Chaoscreature

_"No camo, no jeans"_

That sounds like an invitation to shoot arrows pantsless


----------



## limbwalker

Maggiemaebe said:


> It's when you get the archers (or accompanying parents) in crocks, sandals and flip-flops coming that things get a little interesting...smh. I've never kicked an arrow stuck in the turf but can only imagine how far it would penetrate in between my toes!


I'll always associate Crocs with archery. The first pair of Crocs I ever saw were on the feet of Joy Fahrenkrog at the 2004 Gold Cup in New Jersey. I was like "what the heck are those?" LOL They quickly became preferred footwear for many archers. I think Crocs are what led to the first ruling on archery footwear by USArchery, or at least the first I knew about. I shot in sandals quite a bit back then, as did many others.


----------



## lksseven

Tiny_MN said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll have to review it. I'm new to FITA shoots, and was going off word of mouth from someone who said basically "No camo, no jeans, no tennis (running) shoes". When I did a couple of seminars with Griv, he had commented similarly. Or, at least that's how I took it as I did primarily 3D shoots.


Tennis shoes/athletic trainers/running shoes .. all fine


----------



## 419hayden

I’ve been thinking about this for quite a while now. I’m a compound shooter and I can see a noticeable difference in my sight picture with the shoes I have on if I wear my Vans which have a stiff flat sole I’m more stable than if I wear a pair of Adidas cloud foam running shoes. I’ve been seriously thinking of trying a pair of weight lifting shoes hard flat soles that provide maximum stability.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

Ironic this popped up again, saves me the embarrassment of starting a new "archery shoes" thread... 


So, several months back I had a below the knee amputation, and got to test out my new foot/leg for the first time last week. The prosthetist [no, not the other word] were discussing the foot platform as it is designed for walking and is not as stable for standing, especially in an archery stance with a relatively netural stance. We talked about a custom shoe with a wedge in the false foot to change the rocking motion associated with walking... Our thought had gone to weight lifting shoes for their stiffer soles; any thoughts, comments, or WTHs welcome... Still a few weeks out on the final fit of the toesies, and even longer before I can expect to spend any real time moving around on it- just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## monterey

Low rise shoes that are used by pistol shooters might be interesting. 
The full hi-cut boots for rifle shooters look like they would be harder to walk in though. They look like skates without the blades.
Shooting Apparel | Shooting Footwear | Creedmoor Sports
Shooting Shoes
Above links shows some models.


----------



## 953281

FWIW, had a podiatrist recommend New Balance shoes. Can't figure out how shoes would influence shooting of any kind. Indians wore moccasins or were barefoot.


----------



## woof156

I find really soft soled shoes to give a less stable shooting stance but a good pair of "walking" shoes which have harder soles but not excessively so work well and if you have high arches good arch support is a good idea as well. For 3D I find a pair of over the ankle boots work well for the rough terrain and occasional water puddles encountered.


----------



## Victor Triumph

419hayden said:


> I’ve been seriously thinking of trying a pair of weight lifting shoes hard flat soles that provide maximum stability.


This is an interesting idea worth exploring. But weightlifting shoes usually have a raised heel. Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Weightlifting shoes that really are flat might be ideal. 



BwanaJT said:


> FWIW, had a podiatrist recommend New Balance shoes. Can't figure out how shoes would influence shooting of any kind. Indians wore moccasins or were barefoot.


Would have been a great idea to ask the podiatrist why New Balance shoes make sense for archery. That's interesting. Then you can make a decision based on evidence. 

It's obvious that shoes would influence shooting. The stability of your body is really important for long range accuracy. The Indigenous people of North America were hunting and fighting, on horseback, crouched behind bushes, shooting very close range. They weren't doing long range accurate shooting.


----------



## wa-prez

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Ironic this popped up again, saves me the embarrassment of starting a new "archery shoes" thread...
> 
> 
> So, several months back I had a below the knee amputation, and got to test out my new foot/leg for the first time last week. The prosthetist [no, not the other word] were discussing the foot platform as it is designed for walking and is not as stable for standing, especially in an archery stance with a relatively netural stance. We talked about a custom shoe with a wedge in the false foot to change the rocking motion associated with walking... Our thought had gone to weight lifting shoes for their stiffer soles; any thoughts, comments, or WTHs welcome... Still a few weeks out on the final fit of the toesies, and even longer before I can expect to spend any real time moving around on it- just trying to plan ahead.


There is s section of the Forum for physically challenged archers and you might get a quicker path to your specific situation if you ask the question there, as someone has undoubtedly already experimented and found a preference. 

I know some with prosthetics use a "sitting stick" for want of a better word. Looks like a bicycle seat on a cane. Provides a third point of contact with the ground for balance.


----------



## Amblovesarchery

I love the Nike Metcon for indoors, they are really stable, comfortable, and have a flat sole. If it’s wet outdoors and isn’t blistering hot I wear Blundstone 550 boots.


----------



## TB0NE

I agree with all the people that have said skate shoes so far in this thread. A good skate shoe should be pretty resilient, so if you’re not skating in them they’ll last forever too. I like Emerica’s G6 personally but there’s a buncha good ones out there.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

wa-prez said:


> There is s section of the Forum for physically challenged archers and you might get a quicker path to your specific situation if you ask the question there, as someone has undoubtedly already experimented and found a preference.
> 
> I know some with prosthetics use a "sitting stick" for want of a better word. Looks like a bicycle seat on a cane. Provides a third point of contact with the ground for balance.



I've been over there on other topics, not near the traffic. 

I've thought about, or rather have had recommended to me, the seated support, but the adaptation with all the other "stuff" I already have to carry and set up as a VI would border on overwhelming. Plus, and haven't been able to get a clear answer on this from USAA or WA, is how it may effect my current para classification.


----------



## fugu58

KEEN Utility Men's Redding at ESD Industrial Shoe for indoor, back when shooting indoors was still an option.


----------



## j_0_h_0

i wore nike running shoes. they provided great support for being on your feet all day


----------



## j_0_h_0

i wore nike runnign shoes as they provided great support for being on your feet all day


----------



## spangler

I can't wait to see the 2021 footwear selections


----------



## wa-prez

I just saw an ad for Merrell shoes (a brand I like) that come in tie-dye like rainbow colors this year.


spangler said:


> I can't wait to see the 2021 footwear selections


----------



## SHPoet

wa-prez said:


> I just saw an ad for Merrell shoes (a brand I like) that come in tie-dye like rainbow colors this year.


But they are $100 bucks a pair. I'll stick with Converse high tops.


----------



## Amblovesarchery

Coaches have always suggested shoes that have flat soles, you want to be as close to ground and as balanced as you can be. I wear Nike Metcons (cross fit or training shoes) indoors and out if it’s dry. The metcons are made for balance and stability. I read track shoes for events like shot put or weightlifting shoes are also good and very hard to find. I like blundstone boots if the conditions outside are wet.


----------



## tkaap

Well, it looks like this thread is getting some more real action. USA Archery just got an official National Team Footwear Sponsor for 2021:








USA Archery Announces Partnership with Xero Shoes


USA Archery is proud to present Xero Shoes as a National Team Footwear Sponsor for 2021.




www.usarchery.org


----------



## woof156

tkaap said:


> Well, it looks like this thread is getting some more real action. USA Archery just got an official National Team Footwear Sponsor for 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Archery Announces Partnership with Xero Shoes
> 
> 
> USA Archery is proud to present Xero Shoes as a National Team Footwear Sponsor for 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usarchery.org


That is a hoot, now I have to buy archery shoes or be square at the range damn...


----------



## Theisgroup

Zero drop shoe. Altra’s are the one I run in and now shoot in


----------



## SharpEnd

tkaap said:


> Well, it looks like this thread is getting some more real action. USA Archery just got an official National Team Footwear Sponsor for 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Archery Announces Partnership with Xero Shoes
> 
> 
> USA Archery is proud to present Xero Shoes as a National Team Footwear Sponsor for 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usarchery.org


Some of the Xero shoes look really nice. Might have buy some now. Honestly had never heard of them before this sponsorship.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Having Archery Shoes pop to the top of the stack is all I wanted this Christmas, along with peace on earth and good health for everyone. But I'll settle for Archery Shoes.


----------



## Jls4oak

... I’ve been looking for a pair of zero drop shoes to replace my discontinued NB minimus. The Xero Shoes actually look promising. I think I’m going to buy a pair. I’ll let you guys know if boosts my scores.


----------



## spangler

Indoor season is coming..what shoes will everyone be wearing this year?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

Sounds goofy, but I actually went with Adidas weight lifting shoes with 15mm stacked in the healer the left, then had my prosthetist thicken the toe of my right shoe to compensate for the natural forward roll of my prosthetic; gives me the best and most stabile platform from which to shoot.


----------



## woof156

OMG a zombie posts lives again-- now I have to start rethinking my apparel choices again... damn tho't that was done.


----------



## SBills




----------



## spangler

Those look pretty aero, but I think red ones would improve arrow speed. Green ones improve accuracy, but are obviously the slowest.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Spangler strikes again. Do you still shoot? I gotta tell you this thread is waay better than most of the stuff on AT now. Not sure what happened, but all of the topics where anyone with an opinion thrashes about, is awful. And the premise of many of the threads assures that they get contentious. 

As Al Bundy would say.....shoe bettcha!


----------



## spangler

midwayarcherywi said:


> Spangler strikes again. Do you still shoot? I gotta tell you this thread is waay better than most of the stuff on AT now. Not sure what happened, but all of the topics where anyone with an opinion thrashes about, is awful. And the premise of many of the threads assures that they get contentious.
> 
> As Al Bundy would say.....shoe bettcha!


I have been out of shooting for a while, I still coach on occasion, but mostly put that off while I was finishing up my masters. I was working very hard down here in S. Texas at building up a good club and got screwed over by a handful of people that I was helping out. I lost my taste for a it for a bit.

I'm always on the brink of dusting off a bow and shooting again 

This thread is hands down the best part of AT still.


----------



## woof156

SBills said:


> View attachment 7471161


that is Halloween early, gawd awful ugly, scary sick-- will probably sell like hot toast.... looks like something maybe John Demmer will be wearing soon.


----------



## Amblovesarchery

I wear Nike Metcons indoors and outdoors if the weather is good outdoors. They have great support, flat soles and keep your feet in a neutral position for good balance. If it’s been raining I wear my blundstone slip on boots. They are waterproof, have a flat sole and offer good support. The sole isn’t that thick so I still have great feel for the ground and my balance is very stable. I shoot olympic recurve.
Ann


----------



## strugglesticks

Has anyone tried the Merrell Trail Glove?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onyxz

strugglesticks said:


> Has anyone tried the Merrell Trail Glove?


Not the trail glove, but I have the vapor glove and really like it. I also have the Mesa Trail from Xero Shoes, another "barefoot" trail shoe, which has become my go-to outdoor shooting shoe, and I imagine it's quite similar to the trail glove.

I'm glad this thread's resurged. Exploring archery shoes became a bit of a pet project of mine during the pandemic. I had already been looking into hyper-minimalist shoes as part of a PT program for my knees, then when Xero Shoes became a USAA sponsor I reached out to learn more. Long story short, I'm part of their pro-deal program now and have been transitioning to minimalist/barefoot shoes since February. I'm normally pretty skeptical of these industry-flipping health trends, but after a lot of testing I'm convinced. Now I'm wearing super minimalist shoes all the time and can't go back lol.

I used to shoot in Metcons, or similar stable-but-flexible cross training shoes, which are still good. I tried shot put shoes; while I imagine in the early 2000s when that recommendation first came out (and they literally did pressure pad testing) the flat and minimalist design was the best available, but _they are designed to promote rotation_. Literally, think about throwing sports (shot put, hammer, discus) where the athlete builds angular momentum by spinning... the shoes have curvy pad sections under the forefoot and heel. Yes they're minimal, but not stable at all...

For flat ground (indoor) I use the Xero speed force, HFS, or Merrell vapor glove. All very similar, basically as close you can get to a sock while still being a real shoe. For uneven ground (grass, field, dirt trails) I'm using the Xero Mesa Trail. Basically the same as the HFS but with slightly deeper tread and a slightly thicker sole. After using these for 3-4 months I tried shooting in my Metcons again and it was awful 😅

"Barefoot" shoes are zero drop, super flexible, and very low to the ground to get as much natural movement and ground feedback as possible. Because they lack support, the first 2-3 weeks were weird. My feet would get pretty sore shooting, but once I adapted they were great. My ankles, calves, arches have never been stronger. Maybe coincidental, but those developments, plus the increased feedback, have also helped me improve posture and overall stability when shooting. I still use Metcons for more serious weight lifting / gym work, but for archery now they feel like bricks.

100% recommend trying barefoot shoes, just be aware there's an adjustment period. Try spending some time walking around in them every day for maybe a week or two before shooting. Alternatively, if you don't want to go that route, as Amblovesarchery said Metcons are a good option. Skateboard shoes are very popular too. Basically something with a wide and flat outsole to promote stability, a zero or low drop between the heel and forefoot, and still comfortable enough to wear for extended periods of walking. Another shoe I loved that's like halfway between the metcons and barefoot is the Inov-8 F-light 230.

This response got way longer than expected, but I hope someone finds it useful! 
*For anyone just entering the minimalist shoe market, here are some recommended brands to explore:
Xero Shoes* - all barefoot, hyper-minimalist, athletic shoes. Good variety. Okay price.
*Merrell* - some barefoot ("glove") and some regular shoes. Good price.
*Altra* - all zero drop but standard thickness running and trail/hiking shoes. Good if you want a regular feeling shoe that's zero drop.
*Inov-8* - variety of athletic shoes ranging from normal to minimalist. Great for durability.
*Vivobarefoot* - variety of athletic and casual barefoot shoes, good if you want quality and money is not a problem.
*Feelgrounds* and *Groundies* - barefoot casual shoes. Probably fine for archery but not intense sports. Good if you want to wear a regular-looking street shoe to help transition into minimalist

Lastly, if you don't want to spend new shoe money for something so experimental, there are cheap knock-off versions you can find on amazon for $30-40. They aren't as good and won't last long, but it'll give you an idea and is a low cost way to try. That's what I did.


----------



## kosol_sol

nockpoint said:


> Do any shoe mfg. make archery shoes? I haven't seen any at the nike nor adidas websites.
> 
> Is there such a thing as archery shoes? If not, what are the best shoes to wear while doing target archery? I noticed some of the archers wearing everything from boots to sandals. I wear boots if the ground is wet & muddy and running shoes when its sunny & dry. Out of curiosity, what do others wear and why?
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> :darkbeer:


I prefer to shoot barefoot.


----------



## bluedevil49

onyxz said:


> This response got way longer than expected, but I hope someone finds it useful!
> *For anyone just entering the minimalist shoe market, here are some recommended brands to explore:
> Xero Shoes* - all barefoot, hyper-minimalist, athletic shoes. Good variety. Okay price.
> *Merrell* - some barefoot ("glove") and some regular shoes. Good price.
> *Altra* - all zero drop but standard thickness running and trail/hiking shoes. Good if you want a regular feeling shoe that's zero drop.
> *Inov-8* - variety of athletic shoes ranging from normal to minimalist. Great for durability.
> *Vivobarefoot* - variety of athletic and casual barefoot shoes, good if you want quality and money is not a problem.
> *Feelgrounds* and *Groundies* - barefoot casual shoes. Probably fine for archery but not intense sports. Good if you want to wear a regular-looking street shoe to help transition into minimalist


Good list! 
If you can handle the weird looks and the constant question of "What are you wearing?" then I'd highly recommend Vibram Five Fingers. A great shoe for that minimalist/bare foot


----------



## ThuanPhang

Boom!!!
Wear Redwing boots for outdoor. Like classic look and easy to clean.


----------



## FerrumVeritas

Hey, it’s back.


----------



## Hikari

FerrumVeritas said:


> Hey, it’s back.


This thread does have sole...


----------



## bluedevil49

bluedevil49 said:


> Good list!
> If you can handle the weird looks and the constant question of "What are you wearing?" then I'd highly recommend Vibram Five Fingers. A great shoe for that minimalist/bare foot


I know it's weird to quote yourself, but I just had to point out that Mauro Nespoli was wearing some of these at the Gwangju WC


----------

